# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
ان التطور الكبير في وسائل الاتصال الحديثة والزيادة المطّردة في استخدام شبكة الإنترنت نتج عنه زيادة كبيرة في الجرائم التي ترتكب باستخدام هذه الشبكة.وقد أثارت الجرائم المعلوماتية العديد من الإشكالات بالنسبة للقائمين على مكافحتها ، ويرجع ذلك إلى أن القوانين العقابية وقوانين الإجراءات الجنائية التقليدية تبسط حمايتها على الأشياء المادية الملموسة، أما بالنسبة للمعلومات والأشياء المعنويةالأخرى المرتبطة بها فلم تمتد إليها الحماية إلا حديثاً . كما أن كشف هذا النوع من الجرائم وإثباته ا ليس بالشيء السهل وإنما يتطلب استخدام تقنيات حديثة لغرض التحري والتفتيش وضبط الأدلة ........للإطلاع على باقي المؤلف فضلا قم بتحميل المرفق


 الملفات المرفقة
 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية.pdf‏

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*85
التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
د. أسامة بن غانم العبيدي)٭(
صاحب
)*( أستاذ القانون المشارك – معهد الإدارة العامة – الرياض.
المقدمة
التط 􀃥ور الكبير في وس 􀃥ائل الاتصال الحديث 􀃥ة والزيادة المطّردة في اس 􀃥تخدام
شبكة الإنترنت زيادة كبيرة في الجرائم التي ترتكب باستخدام هذه الشبكة.
وقد أثارت الجرائم المعلوماتية العديد من الإشكالات بالنسبة للقائمين على
مكافحته 􀃥ا ، ويرج 􀃥ع ذلك إلى أن القوانين العقابية وقوانين الإجراءات الجنائية التقليدية
تبس 􀃥ط حمايتها على الأش 􀃥ياء المادية الملموس 􀃥ة، أما بالنس 􀃥بة للمعلومات والأشياء المعنوية
الأخرى المرتبطة بها فلم تمتد إليها الحماية إلا حديثاً . كما أن كشف هذا النوع من الجرائم
وإثباته 􀃥ا لي 􀃥س بالشيء الس 􀃥هل وإنما يتطل 􀃥ب اس 􀃥تخدام تقنيات حديثة لغ 􀃥رض التحري
والتفتيش وضبط الأدلة .
ويناقش هذا البحث موضوع التفتيش عن الدليل المعلوماتي في الجرائم المعلوماتية.
هدف البحث وأهميته :
يه 􀃥دف هذا البحث إلى دراس 􀃥ة موضوع التفتيش عن الدلي 􀃥ل المعلوماتي في الجرائم
المعلوماتي 􀃥ة م 􀃥ن حي 􀃥ث ماهي 􀃥ة التفتي 􀃥ش وغايته وم 􀃥دى قابلي 􀃥ة مكونات الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي
والش 􀃥بكات المرتبط 􀃥ة ب 􀃥ه للتفتيش ، وشروط التفتي 􀃥ش، وبطلانه ، والس 􀃥لطات المختصة
بإجرائه ، وإجراءات ضبط الأدلة المعلوماتية ، والأساليب المستخدمة في ارتكاب الجرائم
المعلوماتية ، ووسائل التفتيش في هذه الجرائم، وصعوبات التفتيش عن الدليل المعلوماتي.
وتكم 􀃥ن أهمي 􀃥ة هذا البحث في م 􀃥دى اختلاف طبيعة التفتيش ع 􀃥ن الدليل المعلوماتي عن
التفتيش عن الدليل التقليدي المادي.
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
86
خطة البحث
يشتمل هذا البحث على أربعة مباحث :
أولاً: ماهية التفتيش والغاية منه ومدى قابلية مكونات الحاسب الآلي والشبكات المرتبطة
به للتفتيش .
ثانياً: شروط تفتيش النظام المعلوماتي وبطلانه والسلطات المختصة بالتفتيش .
ثالثاً: إجراءات ضبط أدلة الجرائم المعلوماتية وأساليب تنفيذ التفتيش.
رابعاً: وسائل التفتيش في الجرائم المعلوماتية وصعوبات التفتيش عن الدليل المعلوماتي .
منهج البحث
يعتمد هذا البحث على منهج الدراسة التحليلية لنصوص الأنظمة والقوانين المقارنة
مع الاعتماد على المراجع العلمية القانونية ذات العلاقة .
أولاً: ماهية التفتيش والغاية منه ومدى قابلية مكونات الحاسب الآلي
والشبكات المرتبطة به للتفتيش
نظ 􀃥راً لأهمي 􀃥ة تحديد ماهية التفتيش والغاية منه س 􀃥نتناول في المطلب الأول من هذا
المبحث ماهية التفتيش ، وفي الثاني نبين الغاية منه ، ثم سنتطرق إلى مدى قابلية مكونات
الحاسب الآلي والشبكات المرتبطة به للتفتيش في المطلب الثالث .
1  ماهية التفتيش
يعرف جانب من الفقه التفتيش ) Search ( بأنه : «البحث عن شيء يتصل بجريمة
وقعت، ويفيد في كشف الحقيقة عنها وعن مرتكبيها . وقد يقتضي التفتيش إجراء البحث
في محل له حرمة خاصة » ))) ، وقد أحاطت القوانين المقارنة هذا التفتيش بضمانات عديدة.
))) أحمد فتحي سرور ، الوسيط في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ، 1980 م
. ص 449 .
87 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
ومحل التفتيش إما أن يكون مس 􀃥كناً أو ش 􀃥خصاً ، وهو بنوعيه قد يكون متعلقاً بالمتهم أو
بغريه، وه 􀃥و في كل أحوال 􀃥ه جائز مع اختلاف في بعض الشروط . ويعرف جانب آخر
من الفقه التفتيش بأنه «إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق تقوم به سلطة حددها القانون ، يتم
بالبحث في مس 􀃥تودع السر عن أدلة الجريمة التي وقعت وكل ما يفيد في كش 􀃥ف الحقيقة.
ويتمث 􀃥ل مس 􀃥تودع الرس في ش 􀃥خص المتهم أو في المكان ال 􀃥ذي يعمل به أو يقي 􀃥م فيه . (((»
وعرف 􀃥ه الفق 􀃥ه الفرنسي بأنه « بحث بوليسي أو قضائي عن عناصر الدليل في جريمة ما ،
ويمك 􀃥ن وفق 􀃥اً لقواعد قانونية خاصة أن ينفذ في المس 􀃥كن الخاص بأي ش 􀃥خص أو في أي
م 􀃥كان آخ 􀃥ر حيث يمكن أن توجد أش 􀃥ياء يكون اكتش 􀃥افها مفيداً في إظه 􀃥ار الحقيقة . (((»
والتفتيش في مدلوله القانوني بالنسبة لجرائم الحاسب الآلي لا يختلف عن مدلوله السائد
في فق 􀃥ه الإج 􀃥راءات الجنائية ، فيقصد به أنه التنقيب في وعاء السر بقصد ضبط ما يفيد في
كش 􀃥ف الحقيقة ، فهدف التفتيش في جرائم الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي هو الوصول إلى ما تحويه نظم
الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي من أش 􀃥ياء مادية أو معنوية تفيد في كش 􀃥ف الحقيقة ونسبتها إلى المتهم . أو
هو الاطلاع على محل منحه القانون حماية خاصة باعتباره مستودع سر صاحبه ، يستوي
في ذلك أن يكون هذا المحل جهاز الحاسب الآلي أو نظمه أو شبكة الإنترنت))).
ويتضح لنا من التعريفات الس 􀃥ابقة أن التفتيش ما هو إلا وس 􀃥يلة للإثبات المادي،
وذلك لأنه يستهدف ضبط أشياء مادية تتعلق بالجريمة أو تفيد في كشف الحقيقة، والهدف
منه دائماً هو الحصول على الدليل المادي ، وهو ما يتعارض مع الطبيعة غير المادية لبرامج
وبيانات الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي، وكذلك ش 􀃥بكة الإنترنت ، فهي مجرد بيانات وبرامج إلكترونية
ليس لها أي مظهر مادي محسوس في العالم الخارجي))).
))) فوزي 􀃥ة عبدالس 􀃥تار ، شرح قان 􀃥ون الإج 􀃥راءات الجنائي 􀃥ة، دار النهضة العربية، القاه 􀃥رة، 1986 م .
ص 278 .
)) ) انظر : Lexique de termes Juridique au Code de Dalloz Penale, 101 e ed. 2004
)) ) محم 􀃥ود محم 􀃥د مصطفى ، الإثبات في المواد الجنائية في القانون المق 􀃥ارن ، التفتيش والضبط ، جامعة
القاه 􀃥رة ، القاه 􀃥رة ، 1987 م . ص 21 4 . انظ 􀃥ر أيضاً علي حس 􀃥ن الطوالبة ، التفتيش الجنائي على
نظم الحاسوب والإنترنت، عالم الكتب الحديثة ، إربد ، 2004 م . ص 11.
)) ) أحمد فتحي سرور ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 544 . انظر أيضاً نبيلة هبة هروال، الجوانب الإجرائية
لجرائم الإنترنت ، دار الفكر الجامعي ، الإسكندرية ، 2007 م . ص 221 . وما بعدها .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
88
2  الغاية من التفتيش
الغاي 􀃥ة م 􀃥ن التفتيش ه 􀃥ي البحث عن الأش 􀃥ياء المتعلقة بالجريمة أو تفيد في كش 􀃥ف
الحقيق 􀃥ة، فالتفتيش باعتب 􀃥اره إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق يجب أن يكون قد تم القيام به
لغاية معينة وهي الكش 􀃥ف عن أش 􀃥ياء تتعلق بالجريمة أو تفيد في كشف الحقيقة. ولذلك
يق 􀃥ع باطالً التفتي 􀃥ش ال 􀃥ذي يقع لغاية أخرى خالف ما حدده المشرع ، لأن كل تفتيش
يت 􀃥م بغري أن يتبين وج 􀃥ه المصلحة منه يكون إج 􀃥راءً تحكمياً وباطلاً . ويع 􀃥د التفتيش من
الإج 􀃥راءات الت 􀃥ي لا غن 􀃥ى عنها للمحق 􀃥ق في تقوية أواصر الأدلة أو في إس 􀃥ناد الواقعة في
مواجهة المتهم ، فالعثور على أدلة الجريمة من شأنه تقوية الاتهام ضد المتهم وبالتالي عدم
إفلاته من العقاب )))) (.
3  مدى قابلية مكونات الحاسب الآلي والشبكات المرتبطة به للتفتيش
يوجد للحاسب الآلي مكونات مادية ) Hardware ( ، وأخرى معنوية أو برامجية
Software ( (،كما أن له شبكات اتصال ) Network Telecommunications ( سلكية
ولاسلكية محلية ودولية . ويقصد بالتفتيش هنا التفتيش عن معطيات الحاسب الآلي غير
المادية والمخزنة في جهاز الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي ، أو المخزنة في الأقراص ، كما يقصد بالتفتيش،
البحث في النظم المعلوماتية محل التحقيق))).
ويثور الجدل الفقهي حول قابلية مكونات الحاسب الآلي المادية والمعنوية والشبكات
المرتبطة به للتفتيش))).
)) ) ع 􀃥ادل ع 􀃥زام س 􀃥قف الحيط ، جرائم ال 􀃥ذم والقدح والتحقري المرتكبة عبر الوس 􀃥ائط ، دار الثقافة
للنشر والتوزيع ، عمان ، 2011 م . ص 23 0 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً عبدالفتاح حجازي ، مبادئ
الإج 􀃥راءات الجنائي 􀃥ة في جرائم الكمبيوتر والإنترن 􀃥ت ، دار الكتب القانونية ، القاهرة ، 2007 م .
ص 257 وما بعدها. انظر أيضاً خالد ممدوح إبراهيم، فن التحقيق الجنائي في الجرائم الإلكترونية،
دار الفكر الجامعي الإسكندرية، 2009 م . ص 183 .
)) ) هاللي عبدالله أحمد، تفتيش نظم الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي وضمانات المته 􀃥م المعلوماتي، دار النهضة العربية،
القاهرة ، 2006 م . ص 69 وما بعدها .
)) ) حسين سعيد الغافري ، السياسة الجنائية في مواجهة جرائم الإنترنت ، دراسة مقارنة ، دار النهضة
العربية ، القاهرة ، 2009 م ، ص 470 وما بعدها .
89 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
وسوف نتطرق فيما يلي إلى مدى خضوع هذه المكونات للتفتيش على النحو التالي :
أ  مدى خضوع مكونات الحاسب الآلي المادية للتفتيش
تحك 􀃥م الإجراءات القانوني 􀃥ة الخاصة بالتفتيش فحص المكونات المادية للحاس 􀃥ب
الآلي بحث 􀃥ًا ع 􀃥ن أي دليل يتصل بجريمة معلوماتية حدثت ، ويفيد التفتيش في الكش 􀃥ف
عن مرتكبها . ويخضع تفتيش الحاسب الآلي إلى أحكام تفتيش المكان الذي يوجد به ذلك
الجهاز . فإذا كان الحاسب الآلي مودعاً في مكان خاص، كمسكن المتهم أو أحد ملحقاته ،
فتأخذ حكم المسكن ) Home ( ، فلا يجوز تفتيشها إلا في الحالات التي يجوز فيها تفتيش
مسكن المتهم، وبذات الضمانات المقررة قانوناً في التشريعات المختلفة . فإذا كانت مكونات
الحاسب الآلي المراد تفتيشه في المسكن غير متصلة بنهايات طرفية موجودة في مكان آخر،
فلا يثور خلاف بشأن تفتيشها ، أما إذا كانت تلك النهايات مرتبطة في مكان آخر، وتطلبت
دواعي التفتيش الوصول إليها وتفتيشها ، فيجب مراعاة الضمانات والاشتراطات التي يتطلبها
المشرع لتفتيش تلك الأماكن . أما بالنسبة للأماكن العامة ، ) Public Places (، فإذا وجد
ش 􀃥خص وهو يحمل مكونات الحاس 􀃥ب المادية، أو كان حائزاً لها أو مس 􀃥يطراً عليها ) In
Possession or Control of the Computer ( فإن تفتيش 􀃥ها لا يكون إلا في الحالات
التي يجوز فيها تفتيش الأشخاص ، وبنفس الضمانات والقيود المنصوص عليها قانوناً )))) (.
ب  مدى خضوع مكونات الحاسب الآلي المعنوية للتفتيش
أث 􀃥ار تفتي 􀃥ش المكونات المعنوية للحاس 􀃥ب الآلي خلافاً كبيراً في الفقه بش 􀃥أن جواز
تفتيش 􀃥ها من عدم 􀃥ه، فذهب رأي إلى ج 􀃥واز تفتيش البيانات الإلكتروني 􀃥ة ) Electronic
Date ( بمختلف أشكالها .
وفي ه 􀃥ذا المعن 􀃥ى نج 􀃥د أن المادة ) 251 ( م 􀃥ن قانون الإجراءات الجنائي 􀃥ة اليوناني ،
تعطي سلطات التحقيق إمكانية القيام : «بأي شيء يكون ضرورياً لجمع الدليل وحمايته .»
ويفسر الفقه اليوناني عبارة » أي شيء «بأنها تشمل البيانات المخزنة أو المعالجة إلكترونياً،
وبالتالي فإن ضبط المعطيات الإلكترونية بمختلف صورها المخزنة في الذاكرة الداخلية
)) ) علي حس 􀃥ن الطوالبة ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 9 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً عادل عزام س 􀃥قف الحيط ،
المرجع السابق ، ص 23 0 وما بعدها .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
90
للحاس 􀃥ب الآلي لا تثير أي خلاف في اليونان ، وهناك يطلب المحقق من الخبير المختص
أن يقوم بجمع أي أدلة مقبولة دليلاً في المحاكمة الجزائية . كما أن قانون أصول المحاكمات
الجزائية الأردني أباح لسلطة التحقيق وفقاً للمادة ) 87 ( منه أن تقوم بضبط «جميع الأشياء
الت 􀃥ي تراه 􀃥ا ضرورية لإظهار الحقيقة ». ويفسر الفقه الأردني عبارة «الأش 􀃥ياء » بأنه يمتد
ليشمل الكيانات المعنوية للحاسب الآلي))).
وعلى النقيض من الرأي الس 􀃥ابق ، يذهب رأي آخر إلى أن المفهوم المادي لا ينطبق
على بيانات الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي غير المحسوس 􀃥ة أو الملموس 􀃥ة ، ويقترح أصحاب هذا الرأي
مواجه 􀃥ة ه 􀃥ذا القصور التشريع 􀃥ي إضافة عبارة إلى القوانني ذات العلاقة وإلى مذكرات
التفتيش ، مثل : «المواد المعالجة عن طريق الحاسب الآلي أو بيانات الحاسب الآلي .(((»
وفي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تم إقرار نصوص تعالج تفتيش الكيانات المعنوية
والتعامل مع الأدلة الرقمية .
ون 􀃥رى بان البيان 􀃥ات والمعلومات المخزنة في الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي تصلح لأن تكون محلاً
للتفتيش ، ويمكن ضبطها واستنساخها على الورق أو على الأقراص، أو على أي دعامة
أخرى ، كالفلاش ميموري) Flash Memory ( ؛ بحيث يمكن الاستناد إليها كدليل على
ارتكاب المتهم للجريمة في مرحلة المحاكمة . لذلك ينبغي الإشارة في قوانين الإجراءات
الجنائية على حرية تفتيش المكونات المادية والمعنوية لأجهزة الحاسب الآلي )))) (.
ج  مدى خضوع شبكات الحاسب الآلي للتفتيش
ش 􀃥بكات الحاس 􀃥ب هي عب 􀃥ارة عن مجموعة مكونة من جهازي 􀃥ن أو أكثر من أجهزة
الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي والمتصلة ببعضها اتصالاً س 􀃥لكياً أو لاسلكياً، وتوجد شبكات واسعة في
أماكن متفرقة مرتبطة ببعضها البعض بواسطة الهاتف .
إن إج 􀃥راءات تفتي 􀃥ش الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي تتضمن وجود وس 􀃥ائل فنية حديث 􀃥ة لتفتيش
)) ) علي حسن الطوالبة ، المرجع السابق . ص 141 .
))) هلالي عبداللاه أحمد ، المرجع السابق. ص 71 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً سليمان أحمد فضل ، المواجهة
التشريعية والأمنية للجرائم الناشئة عن استخدام شبكة المعلومات الدولية ) الإنترنت( ، دار النهضة
العربية ، القاهرة ، 2008 م . ص 300 وما بعدها .
))) هلالي عبداللاه أحمد ، المرجع السابق . ص 142 وما بعدها.
91 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
الشبكات المرتبطة به، والمراقبة الإلكترونية لنظم المعلومات ) )Information Systems
والشبكات المعلوماتية، رغم أن ذلك يتعرض لحقوق الأشخاص وحرياتهم ، إلا أن ذلك
لا ينبغي أن يحدث دون الحصول على موافقة القضاء وأن يكون محدد المدة والنطاق))) .
فلا شك أن طبيعة التقنية الرقمية قد زادت من الصعوبات التي تواجه القائمين على
التفتي 􀃥ش والضبط في الجرائ 􀃥م المعلوماتية . فالبيانات التي تحتوي على أدلة قد تتوزع عبر
شبكات الحاسب الآلي في أماكن قد تكون على مسافات بعيدة عن الموقع المادي الذي يتم
فيه التفتيش. كما قد يكون الموقع الفعلي للبيانات والمعلومات يدخل ضمن الاختصاص
القضائ 􀃥ي لدولة أخرى ما قد يعقد الصعوبات التي تواجه مكافحة الجرائم المعلوماتية ،
ويزيد من أهمية وجود تعاون دولي في مكافحة مثل هذا النوع))). وتوجد ثلاثة احتمالات
تتعلق بشبكات الحاسب الآلي نوردها على النحو التالي :
الاحتمال الأول: اتصال الحاس �ب الآلي العائد للمتهم بحاس �ب آلي آخ �ر أو نهاية طرفية
موجودة في مكان آخر داخل الدولة
يثور التساؤل بمدى إمكانية امتداد الحق في التفتيش إذا تبين أن الحاسب أو النهاية
الطرفي 􀃥ة ) Terminal ( في مس 􀃥كن المته 􀃥م متصلة بجهاز أو طرفي 􀃥ة في مكان آخر مملوك
لشخص غير المتهم .
وي 􀃥رى الفق 􀃥ه الألماني إمكاني 􀃥ة امتداد التفتيش إلى س 􀃥جلات البيانات التي تكون في
مكان آخر ، اس 􀃥تناداً إلى ما نص عليه في القس 􀃥م ) 103 ( من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية
الألم 􀃥اني ، وذل 􀃥ك عندما يكون مكان التخزين الفعلي ) Storage ( خارج المكان الذي يتم
فيه التفتيش))) .
)) ) علي حسن الطوالبة ، المرجع . ص 71 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً خالد عياد الحلبي ، إجراءات التحري
والتحقي 􀃥ق في جرائ 􀃥م الحاس 􀃥وب والإنترنت ، دار الثقافة للنشر والتوزي 􀃥ع ، عمان ، 2011 م . ص
161 وما بعدها .
))) خالد ممدوح إبراهيم ، المرجع السابق . ص 200 وما بعدها .
))) خالد ممدوح إبراهيم ، المرجع السابق . ص 200 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً :
Manfred Mohrenschlager, Computer Crime and Other Crime Against Information
Technology in Germany , R.I.D.P. 1993 , at 351.
انظر أيضاً هلالي عبداللاه أحمد ، المرجع السابق . ص 74 وما بعدها.
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
92
كام ن 􀃥ص قانون الإجراءات الجنائية البلجيكي في الم 􀃥ادة ) 88 ( منه على أنه «إذا أمر
ق 􀃥اضي التحقي 􀃥ق بالتفتيش في نظام معلوماتي ، أو في جزء من 􀃥ه فإن هذا البحث يمكن أن
يمت 􀃥د إلى نظ 􀃥ام معلوماتي آخ 􀃥ر يوجد في مكان آخر غير مكان البحث الأصلي ، ويتم هذا
الامتداد وفقاً لضابطين :
أ  إذا كان ضرورياً لكشف الحقيقة بشأن الجريمة محل البحث .
ب  إذا وجدت مخاطر تتعلق بضياع بعض الأدلة نظراً لسهولة عملية محو أو إتلاف
أو نقل البيانات محل البحث))).
وذات الشيء نجده في القانون الاتحادي الأسترالي حيث لم تعد صلاحيات التفتيش
المتصلة بالأدلة المعلوماتية تقتصر على مواقع محددة ، فقد أخذ القانون الاتحادي الأسترالي
بمكافح 􀃥ة الجرائ 􀃥م المعلوماتي 􀃥ة بإمكاني 􀃥ة أن تتوزع بيانات الأدلة على حس 􀃥ب ش 􀃥بكات
الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي . ويس 􀃥مح هذا القانون أيضاً بعمليات تفتيش بيانات خارج المواقع التي
يمكن اختراقها من خلال أجهزة حاسب آلي موجودة في الأماكن التي يجري تفتيشها .
ويشير مصطلح البيانات المحتجزة في حاسب آلي ما إلى أي بيانات محتجزة في جهاز
تخزين على شبكة حاسبات آلية يشكل الحاسب الآلي جزءاً منها، فلا توجد حدود جغرافية
محددة، ولا أي اشتراط بالحصول على موافقة طرف ثالث))).
وبالإضاف 􀃥ة إلى ذل 􀃥ك فإن قانون مكافحة جرائم الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي في هولندا قد نص
عىل جواز امت 􀃥داد التفتيش إلى نظم المعلومات الموج 􀃥ودة في موقع آخر شريطة أن تكون
البيانات الخاصة به ضرورية لإظهار الحقيقة))).
الاحتمال الثاني: اتصالات الحاس �ب الآلي العائد للمتهم بحاس �ب آلي آخر أو نهاية طرفية
موجودة في مكان آخر خارج الدولة :
ووفق 􀃥اً له 􀃥ذا الاحتمال يقوم مرتكب 􀃥و الجريمة المعلوماتية بتخزي 􀃥ن بياناتهم في أنظمة
)) ) بكري يوس 􀃥ف بكري ، التفتيش عن المعلومات في وس 􀃥ائل التقنية الحديثة ، دار الفكر الجامعي ،
الإسكندرية ، 2011 م . ص 81 وما بعدها .
))) حسين سعيد الغافري ، المرجع السابق . ص 482 وما بعدها .
))) المادة ) 12 5 ( ، قانون مكافحة جرائم الحاسب الآلي الهولندي .
93 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
المعلومات خارج الدولة عن طريق شبكات الاتصالات بهدف عرقلة سلطات التحقيق
في جمع الأدلة .
وللتعام 􀃥ل مع هذا الاحتامل نص قانون مكافحة جرائم الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي الهولندي
عىل أنه يجوز لجهات التحقي 􀃥ق القيام بالتفتيش داخل الأماكن، وبما ينطوي عليه تفتيش
نظم الحاسب المرتبطة به حتى لو كانت موجودة في دول أخرى ، وبشرط أن يكون هذا
التدخل مؤقتاً ، وأن تكون البيانات التي يتم التفتيش عنها ضرورية لإظهار الحقيقة ))).
وي 􀃥رى جان 􀃥ب من الفقه أن التفتي 􀃥ش الإلكتروني العابر للحدود لا ب 􀃥د وأن يتم في إطار
اتفاقيات تعاون خاصة ثنائية ) Bi - Lateral ( أو دولية تسمح بهذا الامتداد يتم إبرامها
بين الدول المعنية ، وبالتالي فإنه لا يجوز القيام بذلك التفتيش العابر للحدود في ظل عدم
وجود مثل تلك الاتفاقيات ، أو كحدٍ أدنى الحصول على موافقة الدولة الأخرى، وهذا
يؤكد على أهمية التعاون الدولي في مجال مكافحة الجرائم المعلوماتية))).
وقد أجازت المادة ) 32( من الاتفاقية الأوروبية بشأن مكافحة الجرائم المعلوماتية
والت 􀃥ي أعده 􀃥ا المجل 􀃥س الأوروبي ) The Council of Europe ( وت 􀃥م التوقيع عليها في
بودابست في عام 2001 م إمكانية الدخول بغرض التفتيش والضبط في أجهزة حاسب
أو شبكات تابعة لدولة أخرى بدون إذنها في حالتين :
الأولى إذا تعل 􀃥ق التفتي 􀃥ش بمعلوم 􀃥ات أو بيانات متاحة للعام 􀃥ة ، والثانية إذا رضي
المالك أو حائز هذه البيانات بهذا التفتيش.
ويؤيد الفقه الألماني ما جاء في الاتفاقية الأوروبية لمكافحة الجرائم المعلوماتية في هذا
الخصوص، ذلك أن السامح باسرتجاع البيانات ) Retrieval of Data ( التي تم تخزينها في
الخارج يعد انتهاكاً لسيادة دولة أخرى وخرقاً للقوانين الوطنية والاتفاقيات الدولية المتعلقة
))) المادة ) 12 5 ( ، قانون مكافحة جرائم الحاسب الآلي الهولندي .
))) هشام محمد رستم ، الجرائم المعلوماتية ، أصول التحقيق الجنائي الفني ، مؤتمر القانون والكمبيوتر
والإنترنت ، جامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة 2000 م ، ص 71 وما بعدها. انظر أيضاً خالد ممدوح
إبراهيم، المرجع السابق . ص 203 وما بعدها .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
94
بإمكانية التعاون في مجال مكافحة الجرائم بشكل عام والجرائم المعلوماتية بشكل خاص))).
وفي إحدى جرائم الغش المعلوماتي ) Information Fraud ( أيد القضاء الألماني
ه 􀃥ذا الاتج 􀃥اه ، حيث أس 􀃥فر البحث في إحدى جرائم الغش المعلوم 􀃥اتي عن وجود طرفية
حاسب آلي في ألمانيا متصلة بشبكة اتصالات موجودة في سويسرا. حيث كان يتم تخزين
بيان 􀃥ات المشروعات فيها، وعندما رغبت س 􀃥لطات التحقي 􀃥ق في ألمانيا الحصول على هذه
البيانات لم يتحقق لها ذلك إلا من خلال طلب المساعدة المتبادلة))).
ووفقاً للإجراءات المعقدة للتعاون الدولي القضائي ، فإن الدول تبدو غير مستعدة
في وقتن 􀃥ا الراه 􀃥ن لقبول طلبات إجراء التفتيش الإلكرتوني العابر للحدود التي تعتبرها
بمثابة مساس بسيادتها .
أما عن تفتيش أجهزة الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي الواقعة في أماكن عامة كالحاس 􀃥بات الشخصية
Personal Computers( ( الت 􀃥ي يحمله 􀃥ا الش 􀃥خص خارج منزله، ف 􀃥إن تفتيش أنظمتها لا
يك 􀃥ون جائ 􀃥زاً إلا في الأحوال التي يبيح فيها القانون تفتيش ش 􀃥خصه على اعتبار أن تفتيش
الشخص يشمل ذاته وكل ما بحوزته عند إجراء هذا التفتيش وسواء أكان مملوكاً له أم لغيره .
أم 􀃥ا في الحال 􀃥ة التي يكون فيها جهاز الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي المراد تفتيش نظمه داخل منزل
أحد الأشخاص ، فإنه تسري عليه القيود التي ينص عليها القانون بالنسبة لتفتيش منازل
الأشخاص))).
)) ) عدنان الفيل ، إجراءات التحري وجمع الأدلة والتحقيق الابتدائي في الجريمة المعلوماتية، المكتب
الجامع 􀃥ي الحدي 􀃥ث ، عامن ، 2011 م . ص 46 . انظ 􀃥ر أيضاً عبدالفتاح بيوم 􀃥ي حجازي ، المرجع
السابق. ص 380 وما بعدها .
)) ) وفي إحدى الحالات قامت مجموعة إجرامية من المخربين باس 􀃥تخدام أجهزة حاس 􀃥ب آلي موجودة
في الولاي 􀃥ات المتح 􀃥دة والصين بمهاجمة واختراق العديد من المواقع الإلكترونية الخاصة بالحكومة
اليابانية على شبكة الإنترنت . وقد طلبت الشرطة اليابانية من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والصين
تسليمها بيانات الدخول المسجلة على أجهزة الحاسب الآلي في كل من هاتين الدولتين حتى يتمكنوا
من الوصول إلى الجناة ومعاقبتهم على جرائمهم . انظر عبدالفتاح حجازي، المرجع السابق . ص
381 وما بعدها .
)) ) هلالي عبداللاه أحمد ، المرجع السابق . ص 77 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً خالد ممدوح إبراهيم، المرجع
السابق . ص 205 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً هشام رستم ، المرجع السابق . ص 73 .
95 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
الاحتمال الثالث: التنصت والمراقبة الإلكترونية لشبكات الحاسب الآلي
التنص 􀃥ت ) Wiretapping ( والأش 􀃥كال الأخ 􀃥رى للمراقب 􀃥ة الإلكتروني 􀃥ة
Electronic Monitoring( ( رغم كونها وسائل مثيرة للجدل القانوني ) )Legal Debate
حول مدى مشروعيتها ، إلا أنه يسمح بها وفق ظروف معينة في جميع دول العالم تقريباً .
فالقانون الفرنسي لعام 1991 يجيز اعتراض الاتصالات الهاتفية بما في ذلك شبكات
تبادل المعلومات .
وفي هولندا أجاز القانون الهولندي لقاضي التحقيق أن يأمر بالتنصت على شبكات
الاتص 􀃥الات ) Telecommunication Networks ( في حال 􀃥ة وج 􀃥ود جرائم جس 􀃥يمة
ارتكبها المتهم وتشمل هذه الشبكة التلكس والفاكس ونقل البيانات))).
أما في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فيجوز اعتراض الاتصالات الإلكترونية بما فيها
شبكات الحاسب الآلي شريطة الحصول على إذن تفتيش صادر من القاضي.
أما في اليابان حيث لا توجد نصوص تشريعية ، فقد أقرت المحاكم اليابانية شرعية
التنصت على شبكات الحاسب الآلي للبحث عن أدلة))).
ثانياً: شروط تفتيش النظام المعلوماتي وبطلانه والسلطات المختصة بالتفتيش
سنبين في المطلب الأول من هذا المبحث شروط تفتيش النظام المعلوماتي، ثم نتناول
في المطل 􀃥ب الث 􀃥اني بطلان تفتي 􀃥ش النظام المعلوماتي ، أما في المطلب الثالث فس 􀃥نتطرق إلى
السلطات المختصة بالتفتيش.
1  شروط تفتيش النظام المعلوماتي
يمكن تقس 􀃥يم شروط تفتيش النظم المعلوماتية للحاس 􀃥ب الآلي إلى نوعين ، شروط
موضوعية وأخرى شكلية :
))) حسين الغافري ، المرجع السابق . ص 484 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً عبدالفتاح حجازي ، المرجع
السابق . ص 382 وما بعدها .
))) هلالي عبداللاه أحمد ، المرجع السابق ، ص 77 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً عبدالفتاح حجازي، المرجع
السابق ص 382 وما بعدها .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
96
أ  الشروط الموضوعية لتفتيش نظم الحاسب الآلي
تتضمن الشروط الموضوعية لتفتيش نظم الحاسب الآلي الشروط التالية :
 سبب التفتيش
الأص 􀃥ل في القان 􀃥ون أن الإذن بالتفتي 􀃥ش هو إجراء من إج 􀃥راءات التحقيق لا يجوز
إصداره إلا بعد وقوع جناية أو جنحة وترجحت نسبتها إلى متهم معين ، وتوافر إمارات
قوية أو قرائن على وجود أشياء تفيد في كشف الحقيقة لدى المتهم أو غيره . وهو ما أقرته
محكمة النقض المصرية في حكم لها ذكرت فيه أن : « الأصل في القانون أن الإذن بالتفتيش
هو إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق لا يصح إصداره إلا لضبط جريمة  جناية أو جنحة 
واقعة بالفعل وترجحت نسبتها إلى متهم معين ، وأن هناك من الدلائل ما يكفي للتصدي
لحرمة مسكنه أو لحرمته الشخصية .(((»
وبناء على ذلك وتطبيقاً على الجرائم المعلوماتية فإنه لا بد ليكون التفتيش مشروعاً
أن نكون :
 بصدد جريمة معلوماتية حدثت بالفعل سواء أكانت جنحة أم جناية .
 لا بد من اتهام ش 􀃥خص أو أش 􀃥خاص معينين بارتكاب هذه الجريمة المعلوماتية أو
المشاركة في ارتكابها .
 لا بد من توافر إمارات قوية أو قرائن على وجود أجهزة أو أدلة معلوماتية تفيد في
كشف الحقيقة وإدانة المتهم .
وسنتطرق فيما يلي لتفصيل ذلك :
1  أن نك �ون بص �دد جريم �ة معلوماتية س �واء جنحة أم جناي �ة : وتعرف الجريمة
المعلوماتية بأنها أي س 􀃥لوك غير مشروع يرتبط بإساءة استخدام الحاسب الآلي
ويؤدي إلى تحقيق أغراض غير مشروعة ))).
))) انظ 􀃥ر حك 􀃥م محكمة النقض المصرية لع 􀃥ام 1967 م . مجموعة أحكام النقض س 18 رقم ) 195 ( .
ص 965 . نق 􀃥ض 16 أكتوب 􀃥ر لع 􀃥ام 1967 م . انظ 􀃥ر أيضاً هلالي عبداللاه أحمد ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق .
ص 102 وما بعدها .
)) ) عبدالفتاح حجازي ، المرجع السابق . ص 385 وما بعدها .
97 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
أو ه 􀃥ي الفع 􀃥ل غري المشروع الذي يت 􀃥ورط في ارتكاب 􀃥ه الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي))) . أو
هي مختلف صور الس 􀃥لوك الإجرام 􀃥ي التي ترتكب باس 􀃥تخدام المعالجة الآلية
للبيان 􀃥ات))). وهن 􀃥اك العدي 􀃥د من التشريع 􀃥ات التي حرصت على اس 􀃥تحداث
نص 􀃥وص قانوني 􀃥ة خاصة للجرائ 􀃥م المعلوماتية ، من ذل 􀃥ك القانون الإنجليزي
في ش 􀃥أن إس 􀃥اءة اس 􀃥تخدام الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي ) Computer Misuse Act ( لعام
1990 م. وكذلك فقد صدر في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية القانون الفيدرالي
لع 􀃥ام 1986 م لمواجهة الاحتيال وإس 􀃥اءة اس 􀃥تخدام الإنترن 􀃥ت ، وكذلك فقد
أصدرت العديد من الولايات الأمريكية مثل نيويورك وكاليفورنيا وواشنطن
وغيره 􀃥ا قوانين لمكافحة الجرائ 􀃥م المعلوماتية))). كما أص 􀃥درت المملكة العربية
الس 􀃥عودية نظام مكافح 􀃥ة الجرائم المعلوماتية في ع 􀃥ام 1428 ه . ويهدف هذا
النظ 􀃥ام إلى الح 􀃥د من وق 􀃥وع الجرائ 􀃥م المعلوماتية ، وذلك بتحدي 􀃥د هذه الجرائم
والعقوبات المقررة لكل منها، وبما يؤدي إلى ما يأتي :
أ  المساعدة على تحقيق الأمن المعلوماتي.
ب  حف 􀃥ظ الحق 􀃥وق المترتب 􀃥ة عىل الاس 􀃥تخدام المشروع للحاس 􀃥بات الآلي 􀃥ة
والشبكات المعلوماتية .
ج  حماية المصلحة العامة ، والأخلاق ، والآداب العامة .
د  حماية الاقتصاد الوطني))).
والإذن بالتفتيش غير جائز إلا إذا كانت الجريمة جناية ) Felony ( أو جنحة
Misdemeanor( ( ومن ثم تم استبعاد المخالفات ) Violations ( لأنها قليلة
الأهمية ولا تستحق التعرض لحريات الأشخاص أو انتهاك خصوصياتهم))) .
))) هشام فريد ، المرجع السابق . ص 30 .
)))هشام فريد ، المرجع السابق . ص 30 .
))) عبدالفتاح حجازي ، المرجع السابق . ص 385 وما بعدها .
))) المادة ) 2(، نظام مكافحة الجرائم المعلوماتية السعودي ، الصادر بقرار مجلس الوزراء رقم ) 79 (
وتاري 􀃥خ 7/ 3/ 1428 ه، والمرس 􀃥وم الملك 􀃥ي رقم ) م / 17 ( وتاري 􀃥خ 8/ 3/ 1428 ه الصادر
بالمصادقة عليه.
))) خال 􀃥د الحلب 􀃥ي ، المرج 􀃥ع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 153 . انظر أيضاً خال 􀃥د ممدوح إبراهيم ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق.
ص 211 وما بعدها .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
98
2  تورط شخص أو أشخاص معينين في ارتكاب الجريمة المعلوماتية أو الاشتراك فيها:
يجب أن تتوافر في حق الش 􀃥خص المطلوب تفتيش 􀃥ه أو تفتيش مس 􀃥كنه أو حاسبه
الآلي، دلائل كافية تؤدي إلى الاعتقاد بأنه قد أسهم في ارتكاب جريمة معلوماتية
بصفته فاعلاً ) Principal ( أو شريكاً ) Accomplice ( في هذه الجريمة))).
3  تواف �ر أم �ارات قوية أو قرائن على وجود أش �ياء أو أجهزة أو معدات معلوماتية
تس �اعد في كش �ف الحقيقة لدى المتهم بارتكاب جرائم معلوماتية : يجب عدم
إجراء التفتيش إلا إذا توافرت للمحقق دلائل كافية على أنه يوجد في المكان أو
لدى الشخص المراد تفتيشه أدوات استخدمت في ارتكاب الجريمة المعلوماتية
أو أشياء متحصلة منها أو أي مستندات أو محررات إلكترونية يحتمل أن يكون
لها فائدة في استجلاء الحقيقة لدى الشخص المتهم بارتكاب جريمة معلوماتية.
وه 􀃥ذا الشرط ذاته متطل 􀃥ب في حال التفتيش بصدد جريم 􀃥ة تقليدية، ذلك أنه
لا يمكن تفتيش ش 􀃥خص أو تفتيش مس 􀃥كنه ما لم تكن هناك دلائل كافية على
ارت 􀃥كاب الش 􀃥خص إح 􀃥دى الجرائم بوصفه فاعلاً أو شري 􀃥كاً ، وقد نص نظام
الإجراءات الجزائية السعودي على أن « للمحقق أن يفتش المتهم ، وله تفتيش
غير المتهم إذا اتضح من أمارات قوية أنه يخفي أش 􀃥ياء تفيد في كش 􀃥ف الحقيقة،
ويراع 􀃥ى في التفتي 􀃥ش حك 􀃥م الم 􀃥ادة الثانية والأربعني من هذا النظ 􀃥ام كما نص
نظام الإجراءات الجزائية السعودي أيضاً على أنه « يراعى في ضبط الخطابات
والرس 􀃥ائل والجرائ 􀃥د والمطبوعات والط 􀃥رود والبرقيات والمحادث 􀃥ات الهاتفية
وغيرها من وس 􀃥ائل الاتصال أحكام المواد من الخامس 􀃥ة والخمسين إلى الحادية
والستين من هذا النظام . (((»
))) والدلائ 􀃥ل تعن 􀃥ي علامات معينة تس 􀃥تند إلى العقل وتبدأ من ظروف أو وقائع يس 􀃥تنتج منها بأن جريمة
ما قد وقعت ، وأن ش 􀃥خصاً معيناً هو مرتكبها ومن ثم هي مجرد افتراضات قد لا تصلح وحدها س 􀃥بباً
للإدانة. أو هي ذلك القدر الضئيل المبني على احتمال معقول تؤديه الظروف والاستنتاجات التي تكفي
للاعتقاد بارتكاب جريمة وتبرر اتخاذ بعض الإجراءات الماسة بالحرية الفردية ضماناً لحسن سير العدالة
Proper Conduct of Justice ) ) . انظر خالد إبراهيم ، المرجع السابق . ص 211 وما بعدها .
))) المادة ) 81 ( و ) 82 ( من نظام الإجراءات الجزائية السعودي ، وفيما يتعلق بالجرائم المعلوماتية والتي
يص 􀃥در الإذن بالتفتيش لضبط وقوعها فإنه يقصد بالدلائل الكافية بالنس 􀃥بة لها مجموعة الأمارات
والمظاهر التي تكفي وفقاً للسياق العقلي والمنطقي ترجيح ارتكابها ونسبتها إلى المتهم .
99 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
4  تحديد محل التفتيش: يجب تحديد محل التفتيش وهو الشيء الذي يقع عليه التفتيش
للحص 􀃥ول على أدلة في الجرائ 􀃥م المعلوماتية وخاصة الجرائم المتعلقة بالإنترنت
وهو جهاز الحاسب الآلي بمكوناته المادية والمعنوية وشبكات الاتصال الخاصة
به . بالإضافة إلى الأشخاص الذين يستخدمون الحاسب الآلي محل التفتيش ،
والأماكن التي توجد بها تلك الأشياء))).
وتش 􀃥مل المكون 􀃥ات المادي 􀃥ة للحاس 􀃥ب الآلي وح 􀃥دة الإدخ 􀃥ال ) Input Unit ( أو
وحدة الذاكرة الرئيس 􀃥ة ) Main Memory ( ووحدة الحس 􀃥اب والمنطق ) Arithmetic
and Logic Unit ( ووحدات الإخراج ) Output unit ( ووحدات التخزين الثانوية
Secondary Storage Unit( ( . أما المكونات المعنوية للحاس 􀃥ب الآلي فإنها تنقس 􀃥م إلى
الكيان 􀃥ات المنطقي 􀃥ة الأساس 􀃥ية أو برامج التطبيقات س 􀃥ابقة التجهي 􀃥ز وبرامج التطبيقات
المستخدمة من قبل مستخدم الحاسب الآلي . كما يستلزم الحاسب الآلي بمكوناته السابقة
مجموعة من الأشخاص لديهم خبرة ومهارة في تقنية نظم المعلومات وهم مشغلو الحاسب
الآلي ) Computer Operators ( ومبرمج 􀃥و الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي ) Programmers ( ، وق 􀃥د
يكونون من المحللين أو مهندسي الصيانة والاتصالات، أو من مديري النظم المعلوماتية
Information Systems( (. أو م 􀃥ن أي أش 􀃥خاص آخري 􀃥ن يك 􀃥ون بحوزتهم أجهزة أو
معدات معلوماتية أو أجهزة حاسب آلي محمولة ) .((()Laptops
أما المنازل ) Homes ( وما في حكمها لتفتيش نظم الحاسب الآلي فيقصد بها كافة محال
الإقامة ) Residences ( أو المأوى والملحقات المخصصة لمنافعها والتي يشغلها الشخص
س 􀃥واء بصفة دائمة أو مؤقتة وس 􀃥واء كانت ثابتة أم متنقلة، متى ما وجدت فيها مكونات
الحاسب الآلي ، سواء أكانت مكونات مادية أم منطقية أم شبكات اتصال خاص، وتخضع
عملية التفتيش هنا لذات شروط وقواعد إجراءات تفتيش المساكن .
))) عيل عدن 􀃥ان الفيل ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 49 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً س 􀃥ليمان أحمد فضل، المرجع
السابق . ص 301 وما بعدها .
))) حسني الغافري ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 490 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً عبدالفتاح حجازي، المرجع
السابق . ص 387 وما بعدها .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
100
ب  الشروط الشكلية لتفتيش نظم الحاسب الآلي
بالإضافة إلى الشروط الموضوعية لتفتيش نظم الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي والتي س 􀃥بق تناولها
توجد شروط أخرى ذات طابع شكلي يجب الالتزام بها عند القيام بالتفتيش وذلك حماية
للحريات الفردية من التعسف أو الانحراف أو استغلال السلطة ، وهذه الشروط تتمثل
فيما يلي :
 أن يكون الأمر بالتفتيش مسبباً
يع 􀃥د م 􀃥ن الضمان 􀃥ات المق 􀃥ررة في قوانين الإج 􀃥راءات الجنائية تس 􀃥بيب أم 􀃥ر التفتيش
Search Warrant( ( ، ويقصد بالتسبيب أن الأمر الصادر بالتفتيش يجب أن يكون مبنياً
على عدد من القرائن والدلائل التي تدل على أن في المكان أو الشخص المراد تفتيشه ما يفيد
في كشف الحقيقة. وقد نص نظام الإجراءات الجزائية السعودي على أنه «تفتيش المساكن
عمل من أعمال التحقيق ولا يجوز الالتجاء إليه بناء على اتهام موجه إلى شخص يقيم في
المسكن المراد تفتيشه بارتكاب جريمة، أو باشتراكه في ارتكابها، أو إذا وجدت قرائن تدل
على أنه حائز لأشياء تتعلق بالجريمة . وللمحقق أن يفتش أي مكان ويضبط كل ما يحتمل
أنه اس 􀃥تعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة أو نتج عنها، وكل ما يفيد في كش 􀃥ف الحقيقة بما في ذلك
الأوراق والأسلحة ، وفي جميع الأحوال يجب أن يُعِدّ محضراً عن واقعة التفتيش يتضمن
الأس 􀃥باب التي بُني عليها ونتائجه، مع مراعاة أنه لا يجوز دخول المس 􀃥اكن أو تفتيشها إلا
في الأحوال المنصوص عليها نظاماً وبأمر مسبب من هيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام . (((»
فالتفتيش باعتباره إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق ، يلزم أن يكون قد تم اتخاذه لغاية
محددة وهي الكشف عن أشياء تتعلق بالجريمة أو تفيد في إظهار الحقيقة، كأن يكون قائماً
بقص 􀃥د التوصل إلى ما يفيد ارت 􀃥كاب جريمة احتيال معلوماتي أو سرقة مال معلوماتي أو
غيرها من الجرائم المعلوماتية))).
وفي الحقيقة فإن صياغة وتنفيذ أوامر التفتيش في الجرائم المعلوماتية يشكلان تحدياً
))) المادة ) 80 (، نظام الإجراءات الجزائية السعودي . انظر أيضاً هلالي عبداللاه أحمد ، المرجع السابق.
ص 163 وما بعدها .
)) ) عبدالفتاح حجازي ، المرجع السابق . ص 355 وما بعدها .
101 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
كبيراً . إذ إن الأدلة المطلوب الحصول عليها قد تختلط بكميات هائلة من البيانات الأخرى
التي قد لا يكون لها علاقة بالتحقيق ، إضافة إلى أن الوسيلة التي تخزن بها قد تكون جزءاً
مكملاً من نظام تش 􀃥غيل معلوماتي عائد لمؤسس 􀃥ة أخرى لا علاقة لها بهذا التحقيق . وما
لم يش 􀃥كل النظ 􀃥ام ذاته أداة للجريمة المدعى ارتكابها فإن ضب 􀃥ط النظام وتعطيله برمته قد
يس 􀃥بب خس 􀃥ارة غير مبررة لأصحاب المؤسسة أو لعملائها))). ومثال ذلك قضية اندرو
جونسون ضد مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالية الأمريكية ) FBI ( ، والتي ضبط فيها مكتب
التحقيقات الفيدرالية المكونات الحاس 􀃥وبية وملفات البيانات لإحدى شركات البرامج
الحاس 􀃥وبية، الأمر الذي أوقف نش 􀃥اط الشركة بشكل كامل . ما ترتب عليه خسائر مادية
كبيرة لها ولعملائها . ولم يتم مقاضاة الشركة ولا رئيسها، فقد اعتقد مكتب التحقيقات
الفيدرالية أن المادة التي تم ضبطها تحتوي على أدلة لجريمة ارتكبها أحد عملاء الشركة ))).
 الحضور الضروري لبعض الأشخاص أثناء إجراء التفتيش
ويعد هذا الشرط من أهم الشروط الشكلية التي قررها القانون، والغاية من تقرير
هذا الشرط تتمثل في اطمئنان الخاضع لهذا التفتيش إلى سيره وفقاً للقانون والحيلولة دون
تعسف الجهة التي تقوم بالتفتيش))). وقد نص نظام الإجراءات الجزائية السعودي على
أنه « يتم تفتيش المسكن بحضور صاحبه أو من ينيبه أو أحد أفراد أسرته البالغين المقيمين
معه ، وإذا تعذر حضور أحد هؤلاء وجب أن يكون التفتيش بحضور عمدة الحي أو من
في حكمه أو ش 􀃥اهدين، ويُمكّن صاحب المس 􀃥كن أو من ينوب عنه من الاطلاع على إذن
التفتيش ويثبت ذلك في المحضر .(((»
أما القانون المصري فيستلزم إذا كان التفتيش قد تم من النيابة العامة لمنزل المتهم ،
أن يتم هنا التفتيش في حضور المتهم ، فإذا لم يتيسر ذلك لغياب المتهم أو لرفضه الحضور
يتم التفتيش بحضور من ينيبه كلما كان ذلك ممكناً.
)) ) عبدالفتاح حجازي ، المرجع السابق . ص 357 وما بعدها .
)) ) عبدالفتاح حجازي ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 358 . انظر أيضاً حسني الغافري ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق.
ص 493 وما بعدها .
)) ) عبدالفتاح حجازي ، المرجع السابق . ص 359 وما بعدها .
))) المادة ) 46 ( ، نظام الإجراءات الجزائية السعودي .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
102
ف 􀃥إن تعذرت ه 􀃥ذه الإنابة كذلك س 􀃥واء لرفض المتهم أو لعدم إم 􀃥كان الاتصال به
مقدماً قبل التفتيش حتى لا يضيع عنصر المفاجأة كان للنيابة العامة إجراء التفتيش بدون
حضور أحد))).
 تحرير محضر التفتيش
حيث إن التفتيش يعد حسب الأصل عملاً من أعمال التحقيق فإنه يجب تحرير محضر
يثب 􀃥ت في 􀃥ه كل ما ت 􀃥م من إجراءات ، وما نتج عن التفتيش من أدل 􀃥ة . ولم يتطلب القانون
ش 􀃥كلاً خاصاً لهذا المحضر، ما يعني أنه لا يشرتط لصحته س 􀃥وى ما تس 􀃥توجبه القواعد
العامة في المحاضر بشكل عام . كأن يكون مكتوباً باللغة الرسمية وهي في المملكة اللغة
العربي 􀃥ة، وأن يحمل تاريخ تحريره وتوقيع الش 􀃥خص ال 􀃥ذي قام بتحريره . وقد نص نظام
الإجراءات الجزائية السعودي على أنه يجب أن يتضمن محضر التفتيش ما يأتي :
1  اسم من قام بإجراء التفتيش ووظيفته وتاريخ التفتيش وساعته .
2  ن 􀃥ص الإذن الص 􀃥ادر بإج 􀃥راء التفتي 􀃥ش ، أو بيان الضرورة الملح 􀃥ة التي اقتضت
التفتيش بغير إذن .
3  أسماء الأشخاص الذين حضروا التفتيش ، وتوقيعاتهم على المحضر .
4  وصف الأشياء التي ضبطت وصفاً دقيقاً .
5  إثبات جميع الإجراءات التي اتخذت أثناء التفتيش والإجراءات المتخذة بالنسبة
للأشياء المضبوطة))) .
د  أسلوب تنفيذ التفتيش
لإجراءات تنفيذ التفتيش على نظم الحاسب الآلي والإنترنت خصوصية تميزها عن
الإجراءات المتبعة في التفتيش الواقع على الأشخاص أو المساكن ، لذا يجب على المحقق
أن يتخذ إجراءات وتحريات شاملة ودقيقة قبل القيام بإجراء التفتيش وهي كالتالي :
1  تحدي 􀃥د نوع النظام المعلوماتي المراد تفتيش 􀃥ه . فيج 􀃥ب على المحقق أن يحصل على
))) المادة ) 92 (، قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري .
)) ) الم 􀃥ادة ) 47 ( ، نظ 􀃥ام الإج 􀃥راءات الجزائي 􀃥ة الس 􀃥عودي ، انظ 􀃥ر أيضاً عيل الفيل ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق ،
ص 52 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً علي الطوالبة ، المرجع السابق . ص 55 وما بعدها .
103 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
المواصفات الشكلية للنظام المعلوماتي المراد تفتيشه .
2  تجمي 􀃥ع فري 􀃥ق عمل يتكون من المحقق إضافة إلى الخبراء الفنيين ورجال الضبط
الجنائي المكلفين بالمهمة قبل القيام بالتفتيش )))) (.
3  وضع خطة لتنفيذ التفتيش بناء على المعلومات التي تم الحصول عليها عن النظام
المعلوماتي المراد تفتيشه .
4  يج 􀃥ب إعطاء مس 􀃥ودة إذن التفتيش عناية خاصة م 􀃥ن حيث تضمنها على وصف
لمح 􀃥ل التفتي 􀃥ش ، والملكي 􀃥ة المراد ضبطها بش 􀃥كل محدد ودقيق م 􀃥ع تقديم شرح
للاسرتاتيجية التي س 􀃥يتم اتباعها عند إجراء التفتيش. وتفتيش نظم الحاسب
الآلي يمكن أن يتم بطرق عدة ، فمثلاً يذكر المرشد الفيدرالي الأمريكي لتفتيش
وضبط الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي أربع طرق أساس 􀃥ية ممكنة للتفتيش في النظام المعلوماتي
هي :
أ  تفتيش الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي وطبع نس 􀃥خة ورقية ) Paper Copies ( من ملفات
معينة في ذات الوقت .
ب  تفتيش الحاسب الآلي وعمل نسخة إلكترونية ) Electronic Copy ( من
ملفات معينة في ذات الوقت .
ج  عم 􀃥ل نس 􀃥خة إلكترونية طب 􀃥ق الأص 􀃥ل ) Electronic Exact Copy ( من
جهاز التخزين بالكامل في الموقع ، ثم إعادة عمل نسخة تعمل من جهاز
التخزين خارج الموقع للمراجعة .
د  ضبط جهاز الحاسب الآلي وملحقاته ومراجعة محتوياته خارج الموقع))).
))) علي الطوالبة ، المرجع السابق . ص 55 .
))) تم وضع هذا المرشد ( U.S Guidelines For Search and Seizure of Computers ) عام 1994 م
. وص 􀃥در ل 􀃥ه ملحق 􀃥ان ( Annexes ) في عام 􀃥ي 1997 م و 1999 م ، وقام بإع 􀃥داده مجموعة عمل
Working Group) ) في قسم جرائم الحاسب الآلي والملكية الفكرية ( (Intellectual Property
بإشراف أس 􀃥تاذ القانون الجنائي الأمريكي ( Orin Kerr ) ، ولقد صدرت له عدة تعديلات كان
آخره 􀃥ا في ع 􀃥ام 2002 م. انظر أيض 􀃥اً هلالي عبداللاه أحمد ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق ص 164 . انظر أيضاً
حسين الغافري، المرجع السابق . ص 494 وما بعدها .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
104
ه  تحديد مدة الإذن بالتفتيش
يجب أن يكون إذن التفتيش محدد المدة ويكون المحقق ملتزماً بالقيام به خلال هذه
المدة ، ويراعي المحقق عند إصداره لهذا الإذن ألا تكون مدته تتجاوز المدة المعقولة، أي
أن لا تك 􀃥ون مدت 􀃥ه طويلة، حتى لا يبقى الصادر في حقه الإذن بالتفتيش مهدداً في حريته
وحرمة مسكنه مدة طويلة ))) .
2  بطلان تفتيش النظام المعلوماتي
يك 􀃥ون الدلي 􀃥ل الإلكرتوني باطلاً إذا تم الحصول عليه بش 􀃥كل مخالف للقانون ،
ولهذا الأمر أهمية بالغة لما يترتب على بطلان الدليل من آثار ، فإذا كان الدليل الباطل هو
الدليل الوحيد فلا يصح الاستناد إليه في إدانة الجاني ، فإذا ما شاب التفتيش الواقع على
النظ 􀃥ام المعلوم 􀃥اتي عيب فإن 􀃥ه يبطله، والتفتيش الذي يقوم ب 􀃥ه المحقق بغير الشروط التي
نص عليها القانون يعد باطلاً بطلاناً مطلقاً ولا يجوز التمسك بما ورد في محضر التفتيش
كما لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تعتمد عليه في حكمها))) .
3  السلطات المختصة بالتفتيش
الأصل أن يتم التفتيش سواء للمساكن أو للأشخاص بمعرفة سلطات التحقيق
الأصلي 􀃥ة باعتباره 􀃥ا صاحب 􀃥ة الاختصاص الأصي 􀃥ل في القيام بأي إج 􀃥راء يمس حريات
الأف 􀃥راد. وس 􀃥لطات التحقي 􀃥ق الأصلي 􀃥ة هي النيابة العام 􀃥ة بصفة أصلي 􀃥ة . وينص قانون
الإج 􀃥راءات الجنائي 􀃥ة المصري على أن « تفتيش المنازل عمل من أعمال التحقيق، ولا يجوز
الالتجاء إليه إلا بناء على تهمة موجهة إلى ش 􀃥خص يقيم في المنزل المراد تفتيش 􀃥ه بارتكاب
جناية أو جنحة أو بإشتراكه في ارتكابها ، أو إذا وجدت قرائن على أنه حائز لأشياء تتعلق
بالجريم 􀃥ة . ولق 􀃥اضي التحقيق أن يفتش أي مكان ويضبط فيه الأوراق والأس 􀃥لحة وكل
)) ) خالد الحلبي ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 155 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً خالد إبراهيم ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق.
ص 222 وما بعدها .
)) ) هاللي عبدالاله أحم 􀃥د ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 22 7 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً عيل الطوالبة، المرجع
السابق . ص 177 وما بعدها .
105 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
ما يحتمل أنه اس 􀃥تعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة أو نتج عنها أو وقعت عليه ، وكل ما يفيد في
كشف الحقيقة . وفي جميع الأحوال يجب أن يكون أمر التفتيش مسبباً ))).
وه 􀃥ذا الن 􀃥ص يرسي عىل النياب 􀃥ة العام 􀃥ة وعلى ق 􀃥اضي التحقيق إذ ن 􀃥ص قانون
الإجراءات الجنائية المصري على أنه « فيما عدا الجرائم التي يختص قاضي التحقيق بتحقيقها
وفق 􀃥اً لأح 􀃥كام المادة ) 64 ( تب 􀃥اشر النيابة العامة التحقيق في م 􀃥واد الجنايات والجنح طبقاً
للأحكام المقررة لقاضي التحقيق .(((»
إلا أن قان 􀃥ون الإج 􀃥راءات الجنائية المصري أجاز لرج 􀃥ال الضبط القضائي من غير
أعضاء النيابة العامة القبض على المتهمين في بعض الجرائم في حالة التلبس بها ثم تفتيشهم
وتفتيش مساكنهم))).
وس 􀃥لطة التحقيق غير ملزمة بإجراء التحقيق بنفس 􀃥ها فقد لا يس 􀃥مح وقت المحقق
بذلك خصوصاً إذا تعددت الأمكنة المراد تفتيشها أو الأشخاص المراد تفتيشهم . لذلك
يج 􀃥وز للمحق 􀃥ق أن يقوم بندب أحد رجال الضبط القضائي للقيام به بناء على ما يس 􀃥مى
«إذن أو أمر التفتيش .(((»
أما نظام الإجراءات الجزائية الس 􀃥عودي فقد نص على أنه «لا يجوز لرجال الضبط
الجنائي الدخول في أي محل مس 􀃥كون أو تفتيش 􀃥ه إلا في الأحوال المنصوص عليها نظاماً ،
بأمر مسبب من هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام، وما عدا المساكن فيكتفى في تفتيشها بإذن
مسبب من المحقق .(((»
كما نص نظام الإجراءات الجزائية السعودي على أنه « لا يجوز تفتيش غير المتهم أو
مسكن غير مسكنه إلا إذا اتضح من أمارات قوية أن هذا التفتيش سيفيد في التحقيق (((»
))) المادة ) 91 / 1( ، قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري .
))) المادة ) 199 ( ، قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري .
))) المواد ) 34 – 47 ( ، قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري .
))) رؤوف عبيد، مبادئ الإجراءات الجنائية في القانون المصري ، دار الجيل للطباعة، القاهرة، 1989 م.
ص 405 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً بكري يوسف بكري ، المرجع السابق . ص 113 وما بعدها.
))) المادة ) 41 ( ، نظام الإجراءات الجزائية السعودي .
))) المادة ) 54 ( ، نظام الإجراءات الجزائية السعودي .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
106
. وبن 􀃥اء عىل ذل 􀃥ك ، يشرتط لصحة إص 􀃥دار الأم 􀃥ر بالتفتيش وفق 􀃥اً لنظ 􀃥ام الإجراءات
الجزائي 􀃥ة الس 􀃥عودي أن تتوافر لدى س 􀃥لطة التحقي 􀃥ق قرائن على اتهام ش 􀃥خص بارتكاب
جريمة إما بصفته فاعلاً أصلياً أو شريكاً فيها، أو أن تتوافر دلائل أو قرائن على حيازته
Possession( ( لأشياء تتعلق بالجريمة .
ثالثاً: إجراءات ضبط أدلة الجرائم المعلوماتية وأساليب تنفيذ التفتيش
سنبين في المطلب الأول من هذا المبحث إجراءات ضبط أدلة الجرائم المعلوماتية ،
ثم سنتناول في المطلب الثاني أساليب تنفيذ التفتيش .
1  إجراءات ضبط أدلة الجرائم المعلوماتية
الغاية من التفتيش هي ضبط شيء يتعلق بالجريمة ويفيد في التحقيق القائم بشأنها ،
سواء أكان هذا الشيء أدوات استعملت في ارتكاب الجريمة أم شيئاً نتج عنها أو غير ذلك
مما يفيد في كشف الحقيقة . ويقصد بالضبط وضع اليد على أي شيء يتصل بالجريمة التي
وقعت من أجل الكشف عن الحقيقة والوصول إلى مرتكب الجريمة . وهو من حيث طبيعته
القانونية قد يكون من إجراءات الاستدلال أو التحقيق بحسب الجهة التي قامت به . فإذا
كانت جهة تحقيق عد إجراءً تحقيقياً، أما إذا كانت جهة استدلال فيعد إجراءً استدلالياً .
ف 􀃥إذا ت 􀃥م الضبط نتيجة لتفتيش المتهم أو مس 􀃥كنه ، ففي ه 􀃥ذه الحالة يعد الضبط من
إجراءات التحقيق وليس من إجراءات الاستدلال ، فتفتيش المساكن يعد من اختصاص
سلطة التحقيق))).
وق 􀃥د نص قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الاتحادي الإماراتي على أنه «لمأموري الضبط
القضائي أن يضبطوا الأشياء التي يحتمل أن تكون قد استعملت في ارتكاب الجريمة أو
نتج 􀃥ت ع 􀃥ن ارتكابها أو يحتمل أن تكون قد وقعت عليها الجريمة وكذلك كل ما يفيد في
كشف الحقيقة . (((»
))) خالد الحلبي ، المرجع السابق . ص 168 وما بعدها .
)) ) المادة ) 61 ( ، قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الاتحادي الإماراتي . وهذا النص يقابله نص المادة ) 55 (
من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري .
107 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
كام ن 􀃥ص قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الاتحادي على أنه « لمأمور الضبط القضائي أن
يفضها ، وعليه إثباتها في محضر التفتيش وعرضها على النيابة العامة .(((»
كام ن 􀃥ص نظام الإج 􀃥راءات الجزائية الس 􀃥عودي بأن على المحق 􀃥ق أن «يضبط كل ما
يحتمل أنه اس 􀃥تعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة أو نتج عنها ، وكل ما يفيد في كش 􀃥ف الحقيقة بما
في ذلك الأوراق والأسلحة))).
وبحسب النصوص القانونية السابقة فإن هدف التفتيش هو ضبط الأشياء التي تفيد
في كشف الحقيقة ، أي الأشياء التي تعد في ذاتها دليلاً على الجريمة ، أو يمكن استخراج
هذا الدليل منها .
وهذه الأشياء قد تكون هي ما استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة، وقد تكون ما نتج عن
ارتكابها ، وقد تكون الموضوع الذي وقعت عليه الجريمة))).
ولا يف 􀃥رق القان 􀃥ون في مجال الضبط بني المنق 􀃥ول ) Personal Property ( والعقار
Real Property( ( فكلاهم 􀃥ا يمك 􀃥ن ضبطه ، كذلك يس 􀃥توي أن يك 􀃥ون الشيء المضبوط
مملوكاً لمتهم أو لغيره ، والقاعدة أن الضبط لا يرد إلا على شيء مادي. أما الأشياء المعنوية
فلا تصلح بطبيعتها محلاً للضبط))).
وقد نص قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري على أن توضع هذه الأشياء والأوراق
في ح 􀃥رز مغل 􀃥ق يختم ويكتب عليه تاريخ المحضر المحرر لضبط تلك الأش 􀃥ياء ، ولا يجوز
فض هذه الأحكام إلا بحضور المتهم أو وكيله أو من ضبط لديه))).
))) الم 􀃥ادة ) 58 ( ، قان 􀃥ون الإجراءات الجزائية الاتحادي الإماراتي . وهذا النص تقابله المادة ) 52 ( من
قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري .
))) المادة ) 80 ( ، نظام الإجراءات الجزائية السعودي .
)) ) هلالي عبداللاه أحمد ، المرجع السابق . ص 81 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً عبدالفتاح حجازي، المرجع
السابق . ص 207 وما بعدها .
)) ) مصطفى موسى ، التحقيق الجنائي في الجرائم الإلكترونية ، بدون ناشر ، 2009 م . ص 208 وما
بعدها . انظر أيضاً علي الفيل ، المرجع السابق . ص 52 وما بعدها .
))) المادة ) 62 ( ، قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
108
والهدف من ذلك هو المحافظة على هذه الأش 􀃥ياء والأوراق فلا يرد عليها تغيير أو
تبديل.
مدى صلاحية ضبط أدلة الجرائم المعلوماتية :
ونفرق في هذا الشأن بين حالتين :
الحالة الأولى : الجرائم الواقعة على المكونات المادية للحاسب الآلي:
لا يثير ضبط المكونات المادية للحاسب الآلي أي مشاكل في الفقه المقارن، إذ يمكن
ضبط الأدلة بموجب القواعد التقليدية للتفتيش المنصوص عليها في قانون الإجراءات
الجنائية . وبالتالي لا يوجد خلاف بين فقهاء القانون في إمكانية ضبط هذه المكونات وهي :
1  وح 􀃥دة الإدخ 􀃥ال ) Input Unit ( : بام تش 􀃥مله م 􀃥ن مف 􀃥ردات كلوح 􀃥ة المفاتيح
Keyboard( ( ، وشاش 􀃥ات اللم 􀃥س ) Touch Screen ( ، ونظ 􀃥ام الف 􀃥أرة ) Mouse
System ( ، ونظام القلم الضوئي ) Light Pen System (، ونظام القراءة الضوئية
للحروف ) Optical Character Recognition System (، ونظام قراءة الحروف
المغناطيسية ) Magnetic Character Recognition System (، ونظام إدخال
الأشكال والرسومات .
2  وح 􀃥دة الذاكرة الرئيس 􀃥ة ) Main Memory (: س 􀃥واء كان 􀃥ت ذاكرة القراءة فقط
Read Only Memory( ( أم كانت ذاكرة للقراءة والكتابة معاً ) Random
. )Access Memory
3  وحدة الحساب والمنطق ) Arithmetic and Logic Unit ( : وتشمل مجموعة
من الدوائر الإلكترونية ) Electric Circuits ( والمسجلات .
4  وحدة التحكم ) Control Unit (: وما تس 􀃥تعين به من مس 􀃥جلات وسامعات
منطقية .
5  وح 􀃥دة المخرج 􀃥ات ) Output Unit ( : وم 􀃥ا تش 􀃥مله م 􀃥ن وس 􀃥ائط كالشاش 􀃥ة
Monitor( (، والطابعة ) Printer (، والرسم ) Plotter (، والمصغرات الفلمية
.)Micro Filmed Prints(
109 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
6  وح 􀃥دات التخزي 􀃥ن الثانوي 􀃥ة ) Secondary Storage Units ( : بما تش 􀃥مله من
أق 􀃥راص مغناطيس 􀃥ية ) Magnetic Discs ( بنوعيه 􀃥ا الم 􀃥رن ) )Floppy Disk
والصل 􀃥ب ) Hard Disk ( والأشرط 􀃥ة المغناطيس 􀃥ية ) )Magnetic Tape
والفلاش ميموري ) Flash Memory ( والسي دي ) .((()CD
الحالة الثانية : الجرائم الواقعة على المكونات غير المادية للحاسب الآلي
نظراً لكون الضبط محله في مجال الجرائم المعلوماتية البيانات المعالجة إلكترونياً ،
فقد ثار التساؤل : هل يصلح هذا النوع من البيانات الإلكترونية ) )Electronic Data
لأن يك 􀃥ون محالً للضبط الذي يعني وضع الي 􀃥د على شيء مادي ملموس ؟ ) Tangible
.)Thing
وقد انقس 􀃥م الفقه القانوني حول مدى إمكاني 􀃥ة ضبط الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
خصوص 􀃥اً فيما يتعلق بالبيان 􀃥ات الإلكترونية المجردة عن الدعام 􀃥ة المادية المخزنة عليها .
وكذل 􀃥ك م 􀃥ا إذا كانت تقبل التعامل معها وفق النص 􀃥وص القانونية التقليدية المعمول بها
في ضبط الأدلة الجنائية))).
فريى جان 􀃥ب من الفقه أن البيانات الإلكترونية للحاس 􀃥ب الآلي لا تصلح لأن تكون
محلاً للضبط ) Subject to Seizure ( ،وأنه لا س 􀃥بيل لضبطها إلا بعد نقلها على كيان مادي
ملموس، ويستند هذا الرأي إلى أن النصوص القانونية التقليدية المتعلقة بالضبط يكون محل
تطبيقه 􀃥ا الأش 􀃥ياء المادية الملموس 􀃥ة ) Tangible Things ( ، فقان 􀃥ون الإجراءات الجنائية
الألماني ، جعل الضبط ) Seizure ( يقع على الأش 􀃥ياء المادية المحسوس 􀃥ة ، وأن البيانات
المعالج 􀃥ة إلكتروني 􀃥ًا لا يمكن ضبطها مجردة إلا إذا تم تحويلها إلى كيان مادي مطبوعة على
الورق، أو عن طريق التصوير الفوتوغرافي ))) .
))) هاللي عبدالاله أحمد ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 197 وم 􀃥ا بعدها . انظر أيض 􀃥ًا عبدالفتاح حجازي،
المرجع السابق . ص 209 وما بعدها .
)) ) عبدالفت 􀃥اح حج 􀃥ازي ، المرج 􀃥ع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 21 0 وما بعدها . انظر أيض 􀃥اً خالد الحلبي ، المرجع
السابق . ص 170 وما بعدها .
))) المواد ) 94 ( ، ) 161 ( ، قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الألماني .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
110
وي 􀃥رى الاتج 􀃥اه الآخ 􀃥ر أن البيان 􀃥ات الإلكترونية ما ه 􀃥ي إلا ذبذب 􀃥ات إلكترونية أو
موجات كهرومغناطيسية تقبل التخزين والحفظ والتسجيل على وسائط مادية ، ويمكن
نقله 􀃥ا وبثه 􀃥ا واس 􀃥تقبالها وإعادة إنتاجها، وبالت 􀃥الي فإن وجودها الم 􀃥ادي لا يمكن تجاهله
وإنكاره))).
فقان 􀃥ون الإج 􀃥راءات الجنائي 􀃥ة الكندي ، يجيز ضب 􀃥ط الأش 􀃥ياء ذات الطبيعة المادية،
وضب 􀃥ط المكونات المعنوية من المعطيات المخزنة في الأقراص والدعامات المادية، فضبط
الأشياء المخزنة في الحاسب الآلي يشمل ضبط كياناته المادية والمعنوية))).
كام ين 􀃥ص قان 􀃥ون الإثب 􀃥ات الكن 􀃥دي ) Code of Evidence ( على أنه «م 􀃥ا لم يرد ما
يخالف ذلك في أمر التفتيش وضبط الدفاتر والس 􀃥جلات الخاصة بمؤسس 􀃥ة مالية يقتصر
على تفتيش المكان بغرض تفقده وأخذ نسخ من المواد المكتوبة ، وينطبق هذا النص سواء
كانت السجلات مكتوبة أم كانت على شكل إلكتروني ، أما إذا كان التفتيش في مكان غير
تابع لمؤسس 􀃥ة مالية ، فإن أخذ الس 􀃥جلات الأصلية أو الحصول على نسخ منها فحسب ،
أمر يخضع بشكل عام للسلطة التقديرية للشرطة .(((»
ون 􀃥رى ضرورة تطوير النصوص القانونية التقليدي 􀃥ة المتعلقة بالتفتيش والضبط في
جرائ 􀃥م المعلوماتية ، لتش 􀃥مل البيانات الإلكترونية ، فيج 􀃥ب أن يدخل في نطاق التفتيش
والضب 􀃥ط ، التفتي 􀃥ش ع 􀃥ن المكون 􀃥ات المعنوي 􀃥ة للحاس 􀃥ب الآلي ، كالبيان 􀃥ات الإلكترونية
والمراسلات والاتصالات الإلكترونية ، وإلا أدى ذلك إلى إيجاد العديد من الصعوبات
أم 􀃥ام جه 􀃥ات التحقيق فيام يتعلق بجمع الأدل 􀃥ة التي تفيد في كش 􀃥ف الحقيقة في الجريمة
المعلوماتية ، وقد يؤدي عدم اعتبار المكونات المعنوية للحاس 􀃥ب الآلي من الأش 􀃥ياء التي
تخضع للتفتيش إلى عدم قيام الجريمة المعلوماتية وذلك متى كانت هذه المكونات المعنوية
هي السبيل الوحيد للوصول إلى حقيقة الجريمة المعلوماتية .
)) ) عبدالفت 􀃥اح حج 􀃥ازي ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 21 0 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً بكري يوس 􀃥ف بكري،
المرجع السابق . ص 13 5 وما بعدها .
))) المادة ) 421 ( ، قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الكندي .
))) المادة ) 29 ( ، قانون الإثبات الكندي .
111 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
وإذا كان الأم 􀃥ر ق 􀃥د انته 􀃥ى بن 􀃥ا إلى ضرورة أن يش 􀃥مل التفتي 􀃥ش المكون 􀃥ات المعنوية
للحاسب الآلي فإنه من الضروري أن يترتب على ذلك إباحة ضبطها.
ويجب على المشرعين أن يمنحوا المحققين سلطة التحفظ على البيانات الإلكترونية
والمعطي 􀃥ات المخزن 􀃥ة في الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي مح 􀃥ل الجريم 􀃥ة، وكذل 􀃥ك عىل الأدوات الت 􀃥ي تم
استخدامها في ارتكابها وكذلك الآثار التي من الممكن أن تفيد في كشف الجريمة وإدانة
الجاني .
وتوجد عدة صعوبات تواجه عملية ضبط البيانات الإلكترونية منها :
1  وج 􀃥ود هذه البيانات الإلكترونية في ش 􀃥بكات أو أنظم 􀃥ة معلوماتية تابعة لدولة
أخرى ، ما يستدعي تعاون تلك الدولة مع أجهزة الشرطة والتحقيق في عملية
التفتيش والضبط))) .
2  الحجم الكبير للش 􀃥بكة المحتوي 􀃥ة للبيانات الإلكترونية وبالتالي ضرورة البحث
المضن 􀃥ي في تلك الش 􀃥بكة للوص 􀃥ول إلى الأدلة . كما قد ي 􀃥ؤدي الضبط إلى عزل
النظ 􀃥ام المعلوماتي عن مش 􀃥غليه ومس 􀃥تخدميه لفترة زمنية ق 􀃥د تطول ما قد ينتج
عنه أضرار بهؤلاء المشغلين والمستخدمين .
3  ق 􀃥د يمث 􀃥ل التفتيش والضبط اعتداء عىل حقوق الغير ) Third Parties ( ويجب
اتخاذ الضمانات الكافية لحماية حقوق الغير من الانتهاك .
4  كذل 􀃥ك ف 􀃥إن الجاني يس 􀃥تطيع محو أو إتالف البيانات المطل 􀃥وب ضبطها لتعلقها
بإرت 􀃥كاب جريم 􀃥ة ما خلال م 􀃥دة زمنية قصرية لا تتعدى ث 􀃥واني معدودة، كما
يس 􀃥تطيع الج 􀃥اني تفسري وجود هذه البيان 􀃥ات في حالة ضبطه 􀃥ا بوجود خطأ في
النظام المعلوماتي وبالتالي يحاول نفي المسؤولية عنه))).
5  إحج 􀃥ام المجن 􀃥ي علي 􀃥ه في ه 􀃥ذا النوع م 􀃥ن الجرائم عن إبلاغ الس 􀃥لطات، وذلك
تحاشياً للأضرار المترتبة على الإبلاغ ، خوفاً على سمعة الجهة المجني عليها من
أن تهتز أمام عملائها .
))) هلالي عبداللاه أحمد ، المرجع السابق . ص 198 وما بعدها .
)) ) عبدالفتاح حجازي ، المرجع السابق . ص 21 0 وما بعدها .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
112
6  ع 􀃥دم وجود محققين مؤهلين، لديهم القدرة على كيفية التعامل مع هذه البيانات
وضبطها ، الأمر الذي يؤدي إما إلى إهمال الدليل أو إتلافه في أحيان كثيرة))) .
2  أسلوب تنفيذ تفتيش النظام المعلوماتي
إن معرفة جهة التحقيق بالأس 􀃥اليب المس 􀃥تخدمة في ارتكاب الجرائم المعلوماتية
هي من الأمور المهمة التي تفيدها في كشف الجناة وتحديد مكان ارتكاب الجريمة، ومن
أي جه 􀃥از حاس 􀃥ب أو طرفي 􀃥ة إلكترونية نتج الفعل الإجرامي، كما تفيد أيضاً في مناقش 􀃥ة
الشهود واستجواب المتهمين ومواجهتهم بكيفية ارتكاب الجريمة ووسائل ارتكابها .
ولأن الجرائ 􀃥م المعلوماتي 􀃥ة كثيرة ومتعددة ، ويس 􀃥تخدم مرتكبوها أس 􀃥اليب حديثة
ومتج 􀃥ددة فال ب 􀃥د للمحققين في مثل ه 􀃥ذا النوع م 􀃥ن الجرائم أن يواكبوا ه 􀃥ذه التغيرات
والتط 􀃥ورات ولا ب 􀃥د له 􀃥م أيض 􀃥اً أن يلموا بتقني 􀃥ات الأم 􀃥ن المعلوماتية والحاس 􀃥وبية لأنها
تساعدهم في معرفة مجريات التحقيق .
وتوج 􀃥د العدي 􀃥د من التقنيات التي تس 􀃥تخدم في الأمن المعلوماتي وأمن الش 􀃥بكات
Network Security( ( والتي تكون وثيقة الصلة بالتحقيق، ويكون فهم المحقق لوظائفها
وأس 􀃥لوب اس 􀃥تخدامها عاملاً مس 􀃥اعداً له في فهم تقارير خبراء الحاسب الآلي والتي يتم
إرفاقها مع محاضر التحقيق ويعتمد عليها عند توجيه الاتهام للمتهم .
وم 􀃥ن أه 􀃥م هذه التقني 􀃥ات الج 􀃥دار الن 􀃥اري ) Firewall ( وأنظمة كش 􀃥ف الاختراق
وأدوات تتب 􀃥ع مصدر الاتصال الش 􀃥بكي ) )Source of Network Communication
وأدوات مراجع 􀃥ة العملي 􀃥ات الحاس 􀃥وبية . ولا ش 􀃥ك أنه يعد ضروري 􀃥اً  رغم أن المحقق
يس 􀃥تعين بخبري الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي في التحقيق الذي يجري 􀃥ه إلا أنه يجب أن يك 􀃥ون لديه فهم
جيد لهذه الوسائل والتقنيات حتى يستطيع التواصل مع الخبير فيما يتعلق بهذه التقنيات
والوسائل))).
)) ) عيل الفي 􀃥ل ، المرج 􀃥ع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 58 وم 􀃥ا بعده 􀃥ا . انظر أيضاً خال 􀃥د الحلبي ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق،
ص 174 وما بعدها .
)) ) محمد نصير السرحاني ، مهارات التحقيق الجنائي الفني في جرائم الحاس 􀃥وب والإنترنت، رس 􀃥الة
ماجس 􀃥تير ، جامعة نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية ، الرياض ، 2004 م . ص 98 وما بعدها . انظر
أيضاً خالد الحلبي ، المرجع السابق . ص 186 وما بعدها .
113 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
يع 􀃥د التفتي 􀃥ش عن الملفات المخزنة في جهاز الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي من المه 􀃥ام المعقدة التي
يحت 􀃥اج المحق 􀃥ق إلى القيام بها . حيث إن هذه الملفات يمك 􀃥ن للجاني تخزينها ونقلها حول
الع 􀃥الم بضغط 􀃥ة زر . وق 􀃥د لا يك 􀃥ون المحق 􀃥ق على معرفة بم 􀃥كان تخزين الملف 􀃥ات أو في أي
شكل تم تخزينها، فالملفات يمكن تخزينها على قرص مرن أو في عناوين مخبأة في الحاسب
الآلي المتنقل ) Laptop ( الخاص بالجاني أو على خادم ) Server ( قد يكون على بعد آلاف
الكيلومترات ، كما يستطيع الجاني تشفير الملفات أو وضع عناوين مضللة لها . كما يستطيع
أيض 􀃥اً خلطه 􀃥ا مع ملفات أخرى لا علاقة لها بالجريم 􀃥ة . ونتيجة لعدم التحقق من مكان
الملفات أو وجودها فإن المحقق سيواجه صعوبات عديدة في تحديد هذه الملفات وبالتالي
فإن قيامه بتفتيش أنظمة الحاسب الآلي سيواجه العديد من العقبات))).
ويمك 􀃥ن لرجال الضبط الجنائي والمحققين زيادة فرص نجاح تفتيش وضبط نظام
الحاسب الآلي باتباع الخطوات الآتية :
1  إصدار إذن من النيابة العامة يجيز تفتيش أنظمة الحاسب الآلي ، على أن يتضمن هذا
الإذن تحديد النظام المعلوماتي محل التفتيش بشكل دقيق وعنوان الشخص المراد
تفتيش منزله واسمه وصفته ، وتحديد وسائل التفتيش والجهاز الذي سيقوم به،
والأشياء التي يتم البحث عنها ومنح فريق التفتيش الصلاحية ) )Authority
لدخ 􀃥ول النظام المعلوماتي وتفتيش 􀃥ه وضبط ما يحتوي 􀃥ه من بيانات ومعلومات .
ويجب على الفريق الذي يقوم بالتفتيش والضبط معرفة كيفية التعامل مع الأدلة
بطريقة فنية صحيحة لتلافي إتلافها أو محوها والمحافظة عليها))).
2  تش 􀃥كيل فري 􀃥ق عمل ) Task Force ( يتك 􀃥ون من رجل الضبط الجنائي المكلف
بالمهمة أو المحقق والمدعي العام وخبير فني متخصص في مجال الحاسب الآلي
قبل القيام بالتفتيش .
3  التعرف قدر الإمكان على النظم المعلوماتية المراد تفتيشها قبل وضع خطة التفتيش
أو طلب الإذن بالتفتيش .
))) خالد ممدوح إبراهيم ، المرجع السابق . ص 22 4 وما بعدها .
)) ) خالد الحلبي ، المرجع السابق ، ص 186 وما بعدها .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
114
4  وضع خطة لتنفيذ التفتيش تكون مبنية على المعلومات التي تم الحصول عليها
عن النظام المعلوماتي المراد تفتيشه )))) (.
5  المحافظ 􀃥ة عىل مرسح الجريم 􀃥ة ) Secure the Scene ( بحي 􀃥ث تت 􀃥م حماية أي
بصامت ) Fingerprints ( ق 􀃥د تكون عائدة للمتهم في مرسح الجريمة ومنع
دخ 􀃥ول وخروج أي ش 􀃥خص إلى مسرح الجريمة ومنع أي اس 􀃥تخدام لأجهزة
الحاسب الآلي الموجودة في مسرح الجريمة .
6  قطع الاتصال الهاتفي ) Phone Lines ( عن أجهزة الحاسب الآلي الموجودة في
مسرح الجريمة . لأن البيانات المخزنة في تلك الأجهزة يمكن أن يتم الدخول
إليها من قبل الجاني أو غيره من بعيد ) .) (((()Remotely
7  عدم تشغيل الحاسب الآلي في حالة ما إذا كان على وضعية »OFF « أما في حالة
ما إذا كان الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي في وضعية التش 􀃥غيل »ON« فهنا يجب استشارة خبير
في الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي . فمجرد تش 􀃥غيل وإطفاء جهاز الحاسب الآلي قد يتسبب في
محو وإتلاف الدليل ، كما يجب أخذ صور فوتوغرافية لمسرح الجريمة ثم القيام
بقطع الكهرباء عن تلك الأجهزة .
8  عن 􀃥د نق 􀃥ل مكونات الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي يجب بذل العناية اللازم 􀃥ة لعدم إتلافها بأي
ش 􀃥كل من الأش 􀃥كال وتخزينها في مكان ملائم))). حيث إن الأدلة الإلكترونية
حساس 􀃥ة تج 􀃥اه الظ 􀃥روف البيئي 􀃥ة كالح 􀃥رارة والرطوب 􀃥ة والدخ 􀃥ان والمج 􀃥الات
الإلكترومغناطيس 􀃥ية ) Elector Magnetic Fields ( . فهذه المؤثرات البيئية
ممكن أن تؤثر وتغير في الدليل الإلكتروني .
9  يجب عمل نسخة إلكترونية طبق الأصل ) Exact Copy ( من جهاز التخزين
))) خالد ممدوح إبراهيم ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 22 4 . انظر أيضاً حسني الغافري ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق.
ص 495 وما بعدها .
(2) Michael R. Overly, Best Practices For Seizing Electronic Evidence, Expert Series
, 2011 at 5-7.
Thomas A. Mauet and Warren D. Wolfson, Aspen Publishers, Inc. A Wolters KluwerBusiness,
2009 . at 1-9.
(3) Michael Overly, supra , at 2.
115 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
Hard Disk ( ( قبل تش 􀃥غيل جهاز الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي المراد تفتيش 􀃥ه، لضمان عدم
المساس بالدليل الأصلي والتعامل مع النظام من قبل أشخاص مختصين بعلوم
الحاسب الآلي .
10  ضبط جهاز الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي وإزالة ملحقاته ومراجعة محتوياته خارج الموقع.
كما يجب عدم تنفيذ البرامج المخزنة على الحاسب الآلي المضبوطة خشية إتلاف
الأدلة الموجودة عليه أو محو الذاكرة ) Memory ( أو الملفات ) Files ( ، كما يجب
عدم السماح للمشتبه به بالتعامل مع الحاسب الآلي المضبوط .
11  إع 􀃥داد نس 􀃥خة احتياطي 􀃥ة عن وس 􀃥ائل تخزي 􀃥ن المعلومات الموج 􀃥ودة في مسرح
الجريمة))).
12  توثي 􀃥ق جميع نش 􀃥اطات التحقيق في مح 􀃥اضر التحقيق على أن تتضمن كل ما قام
ب 􀃥ه المحقق م 􀃥ن إجراءات ووقت وتاريخ القيام به 􀃥ا، ومعرفة ماهية المعلومات
والبيانات المحفوظة وعمل نسخة احتياطية للأدلة المعلوماتية))).
رابعاً: وسائل التفتيش في الجرائم المعلوماتية وصعوبات التفتيش عن
الدليل المعلوماتي
سنبين في المطلب الأول من هذا المبحث وسائل التفتيش في الجرائم المعلوماتية،
ثم نتناول في المطلب الثاني صعوبات التفتيش عن الدليل المعلوماتي.
1  وسائل التفتيش في الجرائم المعلوماتية
يحتاج المحقق في الجرائم المعلوماتية إلى معاينة وفحص الأدلة المعلوماتية ، ويجب
أن يكون ملماً بجرائم الحاسب الآلي والإنترنت حتى يتمكن من مواجهة هذه الجرائم .
)) ) حسين الغافري ، المرجع السابق . ص 497 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً خالد ممدوح إبراهيم، المرجع
لسابق . ص 22 6 وما بعدها .
)) ) حسين الغافري ، المرجع السابق . ص 498 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً خالد الحلبي، المرجع السابق.
ص 177 وما بعدها.
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
116
وحيث إن الجرائم المعلوماتية لها طابعها الخاص المميز لها ، فإن التفتيش فيها يحتاج
إلى معرفة تامة وإدراك لوسائل وقوع الجريمة وبالتالي حل غموضها والوصول إلى الجاني.
وتوجد عدة وسائل تساعد على ذلك وهي كالتالي :
أ  الوسائل المادية
وه 􀃥ي الأدل 􀃥ة الفني 􀃥ة ) Technical Tools ( الت 􀃥ي ع 􀃥ادة م 􀃥ا تس 􀃥تخدم في بنية نظم
المعلوم 􀃥ات ) Information Systems ( والت 􀃥ي يمك 􀃥ن باس 􀃥تخدامها تنفيذ إجراءات
وأساليب التحقيق المختلفة والتي تثبت وقوع الجريمة وتحديد شخصية الجاني ومن أهمها :
 عناوين الإنترنت ، والبريد الإلكتروني ، وبرامج المحادثة
عن 􀃥وان الإنترن 􀃥ت ) Internet Protocol Address ( ه 􀃥و المس 􀃥ؤول عن تراس 􀃥ل
حزم البيانات عبر الإنترنت وتوجيهها إلى أهدافها ، ويعد هذا البروتوكول الطابع المميز
لاس 􀃥تخدام ش 􀃥بكة الإنترنت ، فأي شخص يحصل على بروتوكول الإنترنت ) IP ( يمكنه
الدخ 􀃥ول إلى المواقع الافتراضية ، فيس 􀃥تطيع تصفح المواق 􀃥ع والانتفاع بخدماتها. وعملية
البح 􀃥ث في قواع 􀃥د البيانات ) Data Bases ( لدى مس 􀃥جلي بروتوك 􀃥ول الإنترنت عملية
س 􀃥هلة ، تمك 􀃥ن س 􀃥لطة التحقيق من تحديد حائ 􀃥ز هذا البروتوكول، ع 􀃥ن طريق البحث في
قاعدة البيانات ) Who Is ( الخاصة بالمسجلين ) .((()Registrars
وعن 􀃥وان الإنترن 􀃥ت يوجد بكل جهاز مرتبط بش 􀃥بكة الإنترنت، ويتكون من أربعة
أجزاء ، كل جزء يتكون من أربع خانات ) Four Digits ( ، فيكون المجموع اثنتي عشرة
خانة كحد أقصى ، حيث يشير الجزء الأول من اليسار إلى المنطقة الجغرافية، والجزء الثاني
لمزود الخدمة، والثالث لمجموعة الحاس 􀃥بات الآلية المرتبطة ، والرابع يحدد الحاسب الآلي
الذي تم الاتصال منه .
وفي حالة ارتكاب جريمة باس 􀃥تخدام ش 􀃥بكة الإنترنت فإن المحقق يستطيع البحث
عن رقم الجهاز وتحديد موقعه للتوصل إلى الجاني . كما توجد أكثر من طريقة يمكن من
))) هلالي عبداللاه أحمد ، المرجع السابق . ص 212 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً عادل عزام سقف الحيط،
المرجع السابق . ص 247 وما بعدها .
117 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
خلالها معرفة هذا العنوان الخاص بجهاز الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي في حالة الاتصال المباشر، منها
على سبيل المثال ما يستخدم في حالة العمل على نظام تشغيل Windows حيث يتم كتابة
Winpcfg في أمر التشغيل ليظهر مربع حوار يبين فيه عنوان IP ، مع ملاحظة أن عنوان
الإنترنت قد يتغير مع كل اتصال بشبكة الإنترنت))).
 البروكسي ) ) Proxy
يعمل البروكسي كوسيط بين الشبكة ومستخدميها بحيث تضمن الشركات المقدمة
لخدمة الاتصال بالشبكات قدرتها لإدارة الشبكة ، وضمان الأمن وتوفير خدمات الذاكرة
الجاهزة ) .((()Cache Memory
وتقوم فكرة البروكسي على تلقي مزود البروكسي طلباً من المس 􀃥تخدم للبحث عن
صفحة ما ضمن ذاكرة Cache المحلية المتوفرة فيقوم البروكسي بالتحقق عما إذا كانت
ه 􀃥ذه الصفح 􀃥ة قد ج 􀃥رى تنزيلها ) Downloaded ( من قبل ، فيقوم بإعادة إرس 􀃥الها إلى
المستخدم بدون الحاجة إلى إرسال الطلب إلى الشبكة العالمية ) World Wide Web ( أم
إنه لم يتم تنزيلها من قبل فيتم إرسال الطلب إلى الشبكة العالمية.
وفي هذه الأخيرة يعمل البروكسي كمزود زبون ويستخدم أحد عناوين IP . ولعل
م 􀃥ن أه 􀃥م مزايا م 􀃥زود البروكسي أن ذاك 􀃥رة Cache المتوفرة لديه يمك 􀃥ن أن تحتفظ بتلك
العمليات التي تمت عليها ما يجعل دوره قوياً في الإثبات ) Evidence ( عن طريق فحص
تل 􀃥ك العملي 􀃥ات المحفوظة بها والتي تخص المتهم والموجودة عن مزود الخدمة ) Service
. ((()Provider
 برامج التتبع
تق 􀃥وم هذه البرامج بالتعرف عىل محاولات الاختراق ) )Hacking Attempts
)) ) عبدالفتاح حجازي ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 394 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً حسني الغافري، المرجع
السابق . ص 510 وما بعدها .
))) حسين الغافري، المرجع السابق . ص 511 وما بعدها .
)) ) عادل س 􀃥قف الحيط ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 248 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً حسني الغافري ، المرجع
السابق . ص 511 وما بعدها .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
118
التي تتم وتقدم بياناً شاملاً بها إلى المستخدم الذي تم اختراق جهازه ، ويحتوي هذا البيان
على اس 􀃥م الحدث وتاريخ حدوثه وعنوان IP الذي تمت من خلاله عملية الاختراق أو
محاولة الاختراق ، واس 􀃥م الشركة المزودة لخدمة الإنترنت المستضيفة للمخترق ، وأرقام
مداخلها ومخارجها على شبكة الإنترنت ، إضافة إلى معلومات أخرى))).
 نظام كشف الاختراق ) ) Intrusion Detection System
وه 􀃥ذه الفئ 􀃥ة من البرام 􀃥ج تقوم بمراقبة بع 􀃥ض العمليات التي يج 􀃥ري حدوثها على
أجهزة الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي أو ش 􀃥بكة الإنترنت وتقوم بتحليلها بحثاً عن أي إش 􀃥ارة تدل على
وجود مشكلة تهدد أمن الحاسب الآلي أو شبكة الإنترنت .
ويحدث ذلك من خلال تحليل رزم البيانات أثناء انتقالها عبر شبكة الإنترنت ومراقبة
ملفات نظام التشغيل الخاصة بتسجيل الأحداث فور حدوثها في جهاز الحاسب الآلي أو
ش 􀃥بكة الإنترنت، ومقارنة نتائج التحليل بمجموعة من الصفات المشتركة ) Common
Characteristics ( للاعت 􀃥داءات عىل الأنظمة الحاس 􀃥وبية والتي يطل 􀃥ق عليها مصطلح
التوقيع، وفي حال كشف النظام وجود أحد هذه التواقيع يقوم بتنبيه مدير النظام بشكل
فوري ويقوم بتسجيل البيانات الخاصة بهذا الاعتداء في سجلات خاصة والتي يمكن أن
تقدم معلومات قيمة للمحقق تساعده في التعرف على طريقة ارتكاب الجريمة وأسلوبها
ومصدرها))).
 فحص الخادم ) ) Server
الخ 􀃥ادم هو حاس 􀃥وب ضخ 􀃥م مهمته تحقيق حركة الاتص 􀃥ال بالمواقع والصفحات،
وكذلك تحديد مس 􀃥ارات الاتص 􀃥ال المعقدة،على هيئة بيانات رقمي 􀃥ة ) Digital Data ( على
شبكة الإنترنت . ومن الخوادم ما لا تكون مهمته تحقيق اتصال مع المواقع والصفحات، وإنما
القيام بتحقيق التواصل مع حلقات النقاش والأحاديث المباشرة أو تخزين البريد الإلكتروني.
))) عادل س 􀃥قف الحيط ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 249 . انظر أيضاً حسني الغافري ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق.
ص 511 وما بعدها .
)) ) علي الطوالبة ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 148 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً خالد الحلبي، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق.
ص 207 وما بعدها .
119 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
 نظام جرة العسل ) ) Honey Pot
وهو نظام حاسوبي مصمم خصيصاً لكي يتعرض لأنواع مختلفة من الهجمات عبر
شبكة الإنترنت دون أن يكون عليه أي بيانات ذات أهمية ، ويعتمد على خداع من يقوم
بالهجوم وإعطائه انطباعاً خاطئاً بسهولة الاعتداء على هذا النظام بهدف إغرائه بمهاجمته
ليتم منعه من الاعتداء على أي جهاز آخر في الشبكة ، في الوقت الذي يتم جمع أكبر قدر
ممك 􀃥ن من المعلومات عن الأس 􀃥اليب الت 􀃥ي يتبعها المهاجم في محاول 􀃥ة الاعتداء وتحليلها .
وه 􀃥ذه المعلوم 􀃥ات التي يتم جمعها تفيد في تحليل أبعاد الجريمة في حال وقوعها وتس 􀃥اعد
المحقق في توضيح معالم الجريمة))).
 أدوات تدقيق ومراجعة العمليات الحاسوبية
وهي أدوات خاصة تقوم بمراقبة العمليات المختلفة التي تجرى على ملفات ونظام
تش 􀃥غيل حاس 􀃥ب آلي معين وتس 􀃥جيلها في ملفات خاصة يطلق عليها Logs ، وتقوم هذه
الأدوات بتسجيل المعلومات التي قد يكون لها علاقة بالحادثة))).
 أدوات الضبط
وهي أدوات تس 􀃥اعد على ضبط الجريمة المعلوماتية، ومنها على س 􀃥بيل المثال برامج
الحماية وأدوات المراجعة، وأدوات مراقبة المس 􀃥تخدمين للش 􀃥بكة ، وبرامج التنصت على
الش 􀃥بكة، والتقاري 􀃥ر التي تنتجها نظم أمن البيانات ، ومراجع 􀃥ة قاعدة البيانات، وبرامج
النسخ الاحتياطي والتسجيل .
 الوسائل المساعدة للتحقيق
الوس 􀃥ائل المس 􀃥اعدة للتحقيق هي الأدوات المس 􀃥تخدمة في اسرتجاع المعلومات
من الأقراص التالفة ، وبرامج كسر كلمات المرور ) Passwords ( ، وبرامج البحث عن
الملفات العادية والمخفية وبرامج تشغيل الحاسب، وبرامج نسخ البيانات ، وبرامج منع
الكتاب 􀃥ة على الق 􀃥رص الصلب وذلك بعد ارت 􀃥كاب الجريمة، وهناك أيض 􀃥اً البرامج التي
)) ) عبدالفتاح حجازي ، المرجع السابق . ص 395 . انظر أيضاً خالد الحلبي ، المرجع السابق. ص 207
وما بعدها .
)) ) علي الفيل ، المرجع السابق . ص 68 وما بعدها .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
120
تس 􀃥اعد على اسرتجاع الملف 􀃥ات ) Retrieval of Files ( التي قد يلج 􀃥أ الجاني إلى حذفها
نهائياً من الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي . وهناك برامج البحث عن المفردات النصية والتي تس 􀃥تخدم في
البح 􀃥ث عرب البيانات عن تلك الملفات التي تحتوي على مفردات معينة عادة ما تكون لها
علاق 􀃥ة بالقضي 􀃥ة ، وهناك أيضاً برمجيات تحرير الملفات الس 􀃥ت عشرية ) Hexadecimal
Editors ( وهي برامج تمكن المحقق من الاطلاع على محتوى كل ملف حاس 􀃥وبي بش 􀃥كله
الثنائ 􀃥ي ، متيح 􀃥ة له المزيد من القدرة على تحليل الملف والتعرف على طبيعة البيانات التي
يحتويها، خاصة وأن بعض الأنظمة قد لا تتمكن من تحديد إلى أي فئة من الملفات ينتمي
ه 􀃥ذا الملف، وقد يتطلب الأمر اس 􀃥تخدام هذا النوع من برام 􀃥ج التحرير التي تعتمد على
أن العدي 􀃥د م 􀃥ن الملفات تحتوي على مجموعة من الرموز ) Symbols ( ذات الدلالة توجد
في بداية الملف ، ويستطيع الخبير المعلوماتي من خلالها تحديد نوع الملف بدقة ومن أشهر
هذه البرمجيات برنامج ) Gander (وبرنامج ) . ((()Winhex
 أدوات فحص ومراقبة الشبكات
ويتم استخدام هذه الأدوات في فحص بروتوكول TCP/IP لمعرفة ما قد يصيب
الشبكة من مشاكل ومعرفة العمليات التي قد تتعرض لها ، ومن هذه الأدوات :
1  أداة ARP : ووظيفتها تحديد مكان الحاسب الآلي وموقعه على الشبكة .
2  برنام 􀃥ج Visual Route 5.2a : وه 􀃥و عب 􀃥ارة ع 􀃥ن برنام 􀃥ج يلتقط أي عملية تم
اتخاذه 􀃥ا ضد الش 􀃥بكة ، ويبين المناط 􀃥ق التي مر فيها الهج 􀃥وم ، وبعد أن يتعرف
ه 􀃥ذا البرنام 􀃥ج على عنوان IP أو اس 􀃥م الجهة يحدد هذا البرنامج مس 􀃥ار الهجوم
بين مصدره والجهة التي استهدفها هذا الهجوم أو التعدي .
3  أداة TRACER : تقوم هذه الأداة بإظهار العناوين التي زارها الجاني والوقت
والفرتات الت 􀃥ي قضاها فيها ، وهي تس 􀃥مح برؤية المس 􀃥ار ال 􀃥ذي اتخذه IP من
))) كذلك توجد برامج استعراض الصور والتي تستخدم في عرض الصور الرقمية ( (Digital Images
على شاشة الجهاز وبالتالي فهي تمكن المحقق من مشاهدة واستعراض الصور الرقمية المخزنة داخل
أجهزة الحاسب الآلي أو وسائط التخزين الخارجية ، وتبرز الحاجة لهذا النوع من البرامج في الجرائم
الإباحي 􀃥ة . انظ 􀃥ر عيل الفيل ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 71 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً حسني الغافري ،
المرجع السابق. ص 516 وما بعدها .
121 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
مضيف إلى آخر . ويمكن عن طريق هذه الأداة معرفة مكان الخلل والمش 􀃥اكل
التي تعرضت لها الشبكة والاختراقات التي وقعت عليها))).
4  أداة Net Stat : وهي أداة لفحص حالة الاتصال الحالي للبروتوكول ،TCP/IP
ولها عدد من المهام من أهمها إظهار جميع الاتصالات الحالية، ومنافذ التنصت،
وعرض المنافذ والعناوين بصورة رقمية وعرض كامل لجدول التوجيه .
أ  الوسائل الإجرائية
والمقصود بها الإجراءات التي باستخدامها يتم تنفيذ طرق التحقيق التي تثبت وقوع
الجريمة وتحدد شخصية الجاني وهي كالتالي :
 اقتفاء الأثر
يح 􀃥اول مرتك 􀃥ب الجريم 􀃥ة المعلوماتية دائامً إخفاء آث 􀃥اره حتى لا يت 􀃥م القبض عليه
ومحاسبته على جريمته . ويمكن تقصي الأثر بطرق عدة سواء عن طريق بريد إلكتروني تم
استقباله أو عن طريق تتبع أثر الجهاز الذي تم استخدامه لارتكاب الجريمة المعلوماتية ))).
 الاطلاع على عمليات النظام المعلوماتي وأسلوب حمايته
يج 􀃥ب عىل المحقق عند القيام بالتحقيق في إح 􀃥دى الجرائم المعلوماتية أن يطلع على
النظ 􀃥ام المعلوماتي ومكوناته من ش 􀃥بكات وتطبيقات وخدم 􀃥ات عملاء، كما ينبغي عليه
الاطلاع على عمليات النظام المعلوماتي كقاعدة البيانات وإدارتها وخطة تأمينها ومعرفة
المستفيدين من النظام والمستخدمين والملفات والإجراءات ، ومدى تخصيص وقت معين
من اليوم يس 􀃥مح باس 􀃥تخدام كلامت السر ) Passwords ( ، وم 􀃥دى توزيع الصلاحيات
للمس 􀃥تخدمين ، وإجراءات أمن العاملين وأس 􀃥لوب النس 􀃥خ الاحتياطي، والاس 􀃥تعانة
ببرام 􀃥ج الحماي 􀃥ة، كمراقبة المس 􀃥تفيدين والبرامج الت 􀃥ي تعالج البيانات وتس 􀃥جيل الوقائع
وح 􀃥الات فش 􀃥ل الدخول إلى النظ 􀃥ام ) . )Failed Attempts to Access the System
))) علي الفيل ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 72 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً حسني الغافري ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق.
ص 517 .
)) ) عبدالفتاح حجازي ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 396 ، انظر أيضاً حسني الغافري ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق.
ص 518 .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
122
بالإضاف 􀃥ة إلى التعرف على برامج الحماية وأس 􀃥لوب عملها، والاس 􀃥تفادة من تقارير نظم
أمن البيانات وتقارير جدران الحماية))).
2  صعوبات التفتيش عن الدليل المعلوماتي
توجد العديد من الصعوبات التي تؤثر على عملية تفتيش النظام المعلوماتي نوردها
كالآتي :
1  صعوبات تتعلق بالجريمة
كإخفاء الجريمة وغياب الدليل المرئي ، وافتقاد الآثار التقليدية وصعوبة الوصول
إلى الدليل لإحاطته بوسائل الحماية الفنية كاستخدام الجاني كلمات السر ) )Passwords
بشكل يمنع وصول المحقق إلى الأدلة الإلكترونية أو تشفير المعلومات لإعاقة محاولات
المحقق والخبير الوصول إليها .
سهولة محو الدليل أو تدميره ) Destruction of Evidence ( في وقت قصير جداً،
بحي 􀃥ث تعجز س 􀃥لطات التحقيق عن كش 􀃥ف الجريمة والوص 􀃥ول إلى مرتكبيها ، وبالتالي
يتنصل الجاني من المسؤولية عن هذه الجريمة .
ضخامة كم البيانات والمعلومات المتعين فحصها ، وإمكانية وجودها خارج إقليم
الدولة، ووجود الجاني والمجني عليه في دولتين مختلفتين))).
2  صعوبات تتعلق بالمجني عليه
إن ع 􀃥دم إدراك خط 􀃥ورة الجرائ 􀃥م المعلوماتية من قبل الجه 􀃥ات المجني عليها تعد
إح 􀃥دى معوق 􀃥ات التفتيش والتحقي 􀃥ق . وبالتالي تبقى الجريمة المعلوماتي 􀃥ة خفية ما لم يتم
)) ) عبدالفت 􀃥اح حج 􀃥ازي ، المرج 􀃥ع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 396 وما بعدها . انظر أيض 􀃥اً خالد الحلبي ، المرجع
السابق . ص 208 وما بعدها .
)) ) ومن الأمثلة على ذلك قيام أحد مرتكبي جرائم غسل الأموال ( Money Laundering ) في فرنسا
بإدخ 􀃥ال تعديالت عىل الأوامر العادية لنظام تش 􀃥غيل الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي الذي يس 􀃥تخدمه في تخزين
عناوين عملائه والمتعاملين معه بحيث يترتب على إدخال أمر النسخ أو الطباعة إلى هذا الحاسب
محو وتدمير كل البيانات والمعلومات المخزنة فيه . انظر علي الفيل ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 80 وما
بعدها . انظر أيضاً حسين الغافري . المرجع السابق ، ص 521 وما بعدها .
123 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
الإبلاغ عن حدوثها. والصعوبة التي تواجه جهات التحقيق هي أن هذه الجرائم لا تصل
إلى علمها بالطرق العادية  كما هو الحال في الجرائم التقليدية  وذلك لصعوبة اكتشافها
من قبل الجهات المجني عليها ، أو لأن هذه الجهات تحاول تلافي النتائج السلبية للإبلاغ
عما حدث لها وحرصاً على احتفاظها بثقة عملائها، وبالتالي تتجنب الإبلاغ عن الجرائم
المعلوماتية التي وقعت ضحية لها))).
كام أن ه 􀃥ذه الجه 􀃥ات المجن 􀃥ي عليها تدخ 􀃥ل في اعتباراته 􀃥ا أن الإبلاغ ع 􀃥ن الجرائم
المعلوماتي 􀃥ة الت 􀃥ي وقعت ضحية لها قد ي 􀃥ؤدي إلى إحاطة المجرمين علماً بنقاط الضعف في
أنظمة الأمن والحماية لدى هذه الجهات ، خاصة البنوك والشركات الكبرى . كما قد تخشى
تل 􀃥ك المؤسس 􀃥ات والشركات م 􀃥ن أن تؤدي أعمال التحقيق إلى احتجاز أجهزة الحاس 􀃥ب
الآلي العائدة لها أو تعطيل شبكاتها لمدة طويلة، ما قد يتسبب لها في خسائر مالية كبيرة))).
ج  صعوبات تتعلق بنقص خبرة جهات التحقيق
وقد تعود هذه الصعوبات إلى عدم تمكن المحقق من تقنيات الحاسب الآلي والقدرة
عىل اس 􀃥تخدام ش 􀃥بكة الإنترنت ، إضاف 􀃥ة إلى عدم متابعة المحقق للمس 􀃥تجدات في مجال
الحاسب الآلي وجرائم المعلوماتية .
كام ق 􀃥د لا تتوافر المهارة الفنية ل 􀃥دى المحقق في مثل هذا النوع م 􀃥ن الجرائم، وعدم
تواف 􀃥ر المعرفة لديه بأس 􀃥اليب ارتكاب الجرائم المعلوماتية، وقل 􀃥ة الخبرة في مجال التحقيق
))) ووفقاً لبعض التغييرات فإن ما بين ) 20 - 25 %( من جرائم المعلوماتية في الولايات المتحدة لا يتم
الإبلاغ عنه مطلقاً خش 􀃥ية الإس 􀃥اءة لسمعة المؤسسة أو الشركة المجني عليها ، إلا أن دراسة أخرى
أجريت على خمسامئة شركة أظهرت نتائجها أن ) 2%( فقط من كل جرائم المعلوماتية يتم الإبلاغ
عنها للشركة أو لمكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي ( FBI ) . انظر :
- Gregory P. Joseph ,”Internet and Email Evidence”, Practical Lawyer, February
2012 at 158 – 160 .
- Theodore J. Koerth, and Christopher E. Paetsch, “How to Admit E-Mail and Web
Pages Into Evidence” , Illinois Bar Journal , December , 2006 . at 194 – 197.
))) علي الفيل ، المرجع السابق . ص 79 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً عبدالفتاح حجازي، المرجع السابق.
ص 67 وم 􀃥ا بعده 􀃥ا . انظ 􀃥ر أيضاً محمد الأمني البشرى ، التحقيق في الجرائم المس 􀃥تحدثة ، جامعة
نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية ، الرياض 2004 م . ص 17 وما بعدها .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
124
في جرائم المعلوماتية))) ، خاصة وأن للمتخصصين في مجال الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي مصطلحات
علمية خاصة أصبحت تشكل الطابع المميز لمحادثاتهم وأساليب التفاهم فيما بينهم ، كما
اختصر العاملون في هذا المجال تلك المصطلحات والعبارات بالحروف اللاتينية الأولى
First Letters ( ( لتكوي 􀃥ن لغ 􀃥ة خاص 􀃥ة بهم تعرف بالمخترصات ) Acronyms ( وهي
لغة خاصة بمستخدمي الحاسب الآلي . ولذلك بدأت بعض الجهات الأمنية والقضائية
في اس 􀃥تقطاب المتخصصين في الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي ليكونوا ضمن كوادرها ، كما جرى تدريب
بعض رجال الشرطة على استخدام الحاسب الآلي وشبكة الإنترنت))).
د  صعوبات تتعلق بإجراءات الحصول على الدليل المعلوماتي
لا تق 􀃥ف صعوب 􀃥ة إثب 􀃥ات الجرائم المعلوماتية عند مس 􀃥ألة تعذر الوص 􀃥ول إلى الأدلة
اللازم 􀃥ة لإثباته 􀃥ا، وإنما تمتد هذه الصعوبة لتش 􀃥مل إجراءات الحص 􀃥ول على هذه الأدلة ،
ف 􀃥إذا كان م 􀃥ن الس 􀃥هل على جهات التحقي 􀃥ق أن تتحرى عن الجرائ 􀃥م التقليدية عن طريق
المش 􀃥اهدة والتتب 􀃥ع والمس 􀃥اعدة فإنه ق 􀃥د يصعب عليه 􀃥ا القيام بهذا التح 􀃥ري وبهذه الطرق
بالنسبة للجرائم المعلوماتية .
كام أن المجرمني الذين يرتكب 􀃥ون الجرائم المعلوماتية عادة م 􀃥ا يتخذون كلمات سر
Passwords( ( تزي 􀃥د م 􀃥ن صعوبة إج 􀃥راءات التفتيش التي يتوق 􀃥ع حدوثها للبحث عن
الأدلة ) Evidence ( التي تدينهم .
فع 􀃥ن طريق اس 􀃥تخدامهم كلمات السر لا يتمكن غيرهم م 􀃥ن الوصول إلى البيانات
)) ) عبدالفتاح حجازي ، المرجع السابق . ص 67 وما بعدها .
)) ) وقد أكدت ورشة العمل التي عقدتها وزارة العدل بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة والتي عقدت
في 10 مايو 2009 م على أهمية تدريب رجال الشرطة والمحققين على استخدام الحاسب الآلي وشبكة
الإنترنت وكذلك التعامل مع هذه التقنية . كما أكدت على أهمية الاطلاع على أحدث التجارب في
التعامل مع الأدلة الرقمية غير التقليدية . كما تناولت هذه الورش 􀃥ة معايير وحجية الأدلة الرقمية
والدليل الإلكتروني . انظر صحيفة الاتحاد ، تاريخ الاثنين 11 مايو 2009 م يتوافر على :
http://www.alittihad.ae/details.phpid.
انظر أيضاً حسين الغافري ، المرجع السابق . ص 527 وما بعدها .
125 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
المخزنة إلكترونياً أو المنقولة عبر شبكة الإنترنت . كما قد يلجأ هؤلاء المجرمون أيضاً إلى
دس تعليمات خفية ) Hidden Instructions ( بين هذه البيانات أو اس 􀃥تخدام الرمز أو
التش 􀃥فير بالنس 􀃥بة لها بحيث قد يس 􀃥تحيل على غيرهم الاطلاع عليها ويتعذر على جهات
الضبط والتحقيق الوصول إلى كشف أفعالهم غير المشروعة))).
كذلك فإن هناك صعوبات عديدة قد تعترض الحصول على الأدلة بالنسبة للجرائم
المعلوماتية، ومثال ذلك أنه قد يتعذر اتخاذ إجراءات التفتيش لضبط هذه الجرائم عندما
يكون الحاسب الآلي متصلاً بحاسبات آلية أخرى تقع خارج إقليم الدولة، ويكون تفتيش
هذه الحاسبات ضرورياً لكشف عما قد تشتمله من أفعال غير مشروعة .
فالجرائم التي ترتكب باستخدام شبكة الإنترنت كما أنها تقع على المستوى الوطني
فإنه 􀃥ا قد ترتكب أيضاً على المس 􀃥توى ال 􀃥دولي أي خارج نطاق إقليم الدولة، وهذا قد يثير
مشكلات عديدة مثل تتبع تلك الاتصالات الإلكترونية بواسطة سلطات التحقيق لأجل
إقامة الدليل على الجرائم التي ترتكب باستخدام شبكة الإنترنت))).
كما أن اختلاف تشريعات الدول فيما بينها فيما يتعلق بشروط ومتطلبات قبولها للأدلة
والقيام ببعض الإجراءات مثل التفتيش عبر الحدود يثير مشكلات عديدة قد تعوق اتخاذ
الإجراءات اللازمة لضبط هذا النوع من الجرائم العابرة للحدود .
فعىل الرغ 􀃥م من أن التط 􀃥ور التقني الهائل في مجال الاتصالات ق 􀃥د أفرز العديد من
الجرائ 􀃥م ذات الطبيع 􀃥ة الخاص 􀃥ة ، فما زالت إجراءات البح 􀃥ث والتنقيب عن هذه الجرائم
وضبطها في العديد من دول العالم تتم في إطار النصوص الإجرائية التقليدية التي وضعت
لك 􀃥ي تطب 􀃥ق على الجرائ 􀃥م التقليدية ، الشيء الذي س 􀃥يترتب عليه العديد من المش 􀃥كلات
بالنس 􀃥بة لضب 􀃥ط هذا النوع من الجرائم المس 􀃥تحدثة ذات الطبيع 􀃥ة المعنوية والتي قد تتعدد
أماك 􀃥ن ارتكابه 􀃥ا داخل إقليم الدولة الواحدة، أو يمتد نطاقها ليش 􀃥مل دولاً متعددة عبر
))) علي الفيل ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق . ص 82 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً حسني الغافري ، المرجع الس 􀃥ابق.
ص 527 وما بعدها .
)) ) عبدالفتاح حجازي ، المرجع السابق . ص 68 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً خالد ممدوح إبراهيم ، المرجع
السابق . ص 74 وما بعدها .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
126
ش 􀃥بكة الإنترن 􀃥ت ، فيتعذر بناء عىل ذلك اتخاذ إجراءات جمع الأدل 􀃥ة ، أو قد تلحق عدم
المشروعية بهذه الإجراءات ))) .
الخاتمة
تعرضن 􀃥ا في ه 􀃥ذا المبحث لموضوع التفتيش في النظام المعلوماتي لما لهذا الموضوع من
أهمي 􀃥ة متزاي 􀃥دة نظراً للزيادة الكبيرة في الجرائم المعلوماتية حول العالم . وتوصلنا في ختام
هذا البحث إلى النتائج والتوصيات الآتية :
أولاً: النتائج:
1  التفتيش في الجرائم المعلوماتية وإثباتها ليس بالأمر الس 􀃥هل ويس 􀃥تلزم استخدام
تقنيات ووس 􀃥ائل حديثة في عمليات التحري والكشف عن الأدلة والتحقيق،
ولذلك ينبغي اس 􀃥تخدام تقنية المعلومات كوس 􀃥يلة من وس 􀃥ائل ضبط الجريمة
المعلوماتي 􀃥ة والتحقي 􀃥ق فيه 􀃥ا، إذ إن التفتي 􀃥ش في النظ 􀃥ام المعلوماتي يت 􀃥م في بيئة
رقمية، من خلال التعامل مع الحاسبات والشبكات ووسائط التخزين ووسائل
الاتصال .
2  إمكانية تلاعب الجاني بالبيانات عن بعد أو محوها من خلال وحدة طرفية.
3  يعد الدخول إلى النظام المعلوماتي إجراء يندرج ضمن التفتيش بمعناه القانوني،
ويخضع لأحكامه.
4  تث 􀃥ور العدي 􀃥د من الصعوبات أم 􀃥ام تطبيق النصوص التجريمي 􀃥ة التقليدية التي
تتضمنه 􀃥ا القوانني التقليدي 􀃥ة عىل الجرائ 􀃥م المعلوماتية إذ إن تطبي 􀃥ق مثل هذه
)) ) لذلك فإن بعض الفقه في عدد من الدول كبريطانيا وألمانيا يشكك في إمكانية الدخول إلى الأنظمة
المعلوماتية لدى الحاسبات الأخرى التي توجد خارج إقليم الدولة بغرض ضبط البيانات المخزنة
به 􀃥ا ( Stored Data ) لأن 􀃥ه بدون وجود اتفاق بين الدول المعنية ينظم هذه المس 􀃥ألة ، فإن اتخاذ مثل
ه 􀃥ذا الإج 􀃥راء يعد خرق 􀃥اً لس 􀃥يادة ( Sovereignty ) كل دولة على إقليمه 􀃥ا ( Territory ) ويخالف
الاتفاقي 􀃥ات الثنائي 􀃥ة الخاص 􀃥ة بإمكانية التعاون في مجال العدالة القضائي 􀃥ة ومكافحة الجريمة . انظر
خالد ممدوح إبراهيم . المرجع الس 􀃥ابق. ص 75 وما بعدها . انظر أيضاً حسني الغافري ، المرجع
السابق . ص 529 وما بعدها .
127 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
النصوص التقليدية قد لا يتوافق مع طبيعة الوسائل المستخدمة لتنفيذ الجرائم
التي يكون محلها البيانات أو المعلومات.
5  يوجد قصور واضح في كثير من التشريعات الجنائية في الدول العربية في مواجهة
ظاهرة الإجرام المعلوماتي ، فما زال الكثير منها يخضع هذه الجرائم للنصوص
التقليدية وهو ما قد يترتب عليه الاعتداء على مبدأ شرعية الجرائم والعقوبات
من جهة ، وإفلات الكثير من الجناة من العقاب من جهة أخرى .
6  تعقب مرتكب الجريمة المعلوماتية وتفتيش حاسبه الآلي وملحقاته وتتبع آثاره
وضبط الأدلة المعلوماتية الدالة على ارتكابه الجريمة قد لا يتقيد بإقليم الدولة
الت 􀃥ي ترضرت من جريمته ، وإنما قد يمتد إلى خارج إقليم تلك الدولة، وهذا
يعود إلى أن شبكة الإنترنت هي شبكة عالمية تربط جميع الدول ببعضها البعض
وأصبح لا يحدها فاصل .
7  مكافحة الجرائم المعلوماتية تقتضي تأهيل وتدريب القائمين على هذه المكافحة .
8  إن الخط 􀃥أ في إج 􀃥راء التفتي 􀃥ش وضب 􀃥ط الأدلة قد يؤدي إلى ضياع فرصة كش 􀃥ف
الجريمة أو عدم تحقق الإدانة حتى مع معرفة الجاني .
9  من خلال استعراض النصوص الإجرائية في نظام الإجراءات الجزائية السعودي
المتعلقة بالضبط نجد أنها أجازت لسلطة التحقيق ضبط جميع الأشياء التي تفيد
في كش 􀃥ف الحقيقة ، وبالتالي يمكن أن تنطبق على أجهزة الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي ونظم
الحاسب الآلي والإنترنت .
10  م 􀃥ا م 􀃥ن دولة يمكنها النجاح في مواجهة ه 􀃥ذا النوع من الجرائم بمفردها دون
تعاون وتنسيق مع غيرها من الدول سواء في مجال المساعدات القضائية المتبادلة
Judicial Assistance ( ( أو في مجال التدريب .
11  يترت 􀃥ب على التفتيش الذي يتم في إطار حدوده المكانية والزمانية والموضوعية
والإجرائي 􀃥ة نش 􀃥وء حق في ضبط الأش 􀃥ياء التي تفيد في كش 􀃥ف حقيقة الجريمة
المرتكبة بوضع اليد على الشيء المتصل بالجريمة والذي يفيد في كشف الحقيقة
عنها وعن مرتكبها . وهذه الأشياء محل الضبط، قد تكون أشياء مادية كأجهزة
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
128
الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي وملحقاته 􀃥ا، كام يمكن أن تكون أش 􀃥ياء معنوية كالمراسالت
والاتص 􀃥الات الإلكتروني 􀃥ة والمعلوم 􀃥ات المعالج 􀃥ة إلكترونياً وكاف 􀃥ة المكونات
المعنوية لوسائل الاتصال الحديثة .
ثانياً: التوصيات :
1  ضرورة تطوير قوانين العقوبات في الدول المختلفة ، وإصدار تشريعات جديدة
لمواجهة الجرائم المعلوماتية بس 􀃥ن نص 􀃥وص تشريعية في قوانين العقوبات تجرم
ه 􀃥ذه الأفع 􀃥ال ببيان كل جريمة ووضع العقوبة المق 􀃥ررة لها، وكذلك في قوانين
الإجراءات الجنائية لتنظيم إجراءات التفتيش والتحقيق في هذه الجرائم .
2  ينبغي أن تسمح الإجراءات الجنائية للجهات القائمة على التفتيش بضبط برامج
الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي والمعلوم 􀃥ات الموجودة بالأجهزة وفق 􀃥ًا لذات الشروط الخاصة
بإجراءات التفتيش التقليدية .
3  لتس 􀃥هيل مهم 􀃥ة هيئ 􀃥ة التحقي 􀃥ق والإدع 􀃥اء الع 􀃥ام في ضب 􀃥ط نظم الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي
والإنترن 􀃥ت نقرتح تعدي 􀃥ل ن 􀃥ص الم 􀃥ادة ) 56 ( من نظ 􀃥ام الإج 􀃥راءات الجزائية
الس 􀃥عودي لتش 􀃥مل المراقبة عبر الإنترنت وش 􀃥بكات الحاسب الآلي لتصبح كما
يلي: «لرئيس هيئة ا لتحقيق والإدعاء العام أن يأمر بضبط الرسائل والخطابات
والمطبوع 􀃥ات والط 􀃥رود ، ول 􀃥ه أن ي 􀃥أذن بمراقبة المحادثات الهاتفية وش 􀃥بكات
الحاس 􀃥ب الآلي والإنترنت وتس 􀃥جيلها متى كان لذلك فائدة في ظهور الحقيقة
في جريمة وقعت ، على أن يكون الإذن مسبباً ومحدداً بمدة لا تزيد على عشرة
أيام قابلة للتجديد وفقاً لمقتضيات التحقيق .»
4  يج 􀃥ب أن يخضع التفتيش لمجموعة من الضمانات ) Guarantees ( التي توضح
ح 􀃥دوده المكانية والزماني 􀃥ة والموضوعية والإجرائية، نظراً لخطورته ومساس 􀃥ه
بالحريات الش 􀃥خصية ) Personal Freedoms ( للأشخاص وحياتهم الخاصة
وحرمة منازلهم، ومن أهم هذه الضمانات مباشرته من قبل سلطة التحقيق وفقاً
للإجراءات المقررة قانوناً .
5  ضرورة إعداد الكوادر الأمنية ، وسلطات الضبط والتحقيق من الناحية الفنية
129 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
للبح 􀃥ث والتفتي 􀃥ش والتحقيق وجمع الأدلة في مجال الجرائم المعلوماتية وتأهيل
وتدريب القائمين على هذه المكافحة .
6  ضرورة إبرام اتفاقيات تنظم وقت امتداد إجراءات التفتيش خارج إقليم الدولة
وكيفي 􀃥ة اتخ 􀃥اذ مثل هذا الإجراء . كما ينبغي السامح أثناء تنفيذ التفتيش لجهات
التحقيق بمد التفتيش إلى أنظمة الحاسب الآلي الأخرى ضمن دائرة اختصاصهم
والتي تكون متصلة بالنظام محل التفتيش وضبط ما بها من معلومات بشرط أن
يكون هذا الإجراء ضرورياً وشريطة مراعاة الضمانات المقررة قانوناً .
7  ضرورة اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لحل مش 􀃥كلات الاختصاص القانوني والقضائي
التي تثيرها الجرائم المتعلقة بشبكة الإنترنت .
8  ضرورة حضور المتهم عند تفتيش حاسبه الآلي أو نظمه وكذلك في حالة تفتيش
حاس 􀃥ب أو نظ 􀃥م غريه إذا كان الأمر متعلقاً بضبط دليل ض 􀃥ده وذلك لإتاحة
الفرصة أمام المتهم لمواجهته بالدليل المتحصل من التفتيش ، شريطة ألا يسبب
حضوره إضراراً بسير التحقيق .
9  ضرورة التعاون بين الدول المختلفة، وبين تلك الدول ومنظمة الشرطة الدولية
) الإنتربول ( بتبادل المعلومات والخبرات والتعاون في المجال الأمني والقضائي
بص 􀃥وره المختلفة في مج 􀃥ال مكافحة الجرائم المعلوماتية وعق 􀃥د اتفاقيات تعاون
مشتركة لهذا الغرض .
10  ضرورة اتب 􀃥اع القواع 􀃥د الفنية اللازمة لحماي 􀃥ة البيانات وتجنيبها خطر الإتلاف
عند تفتيش النظم المعلوماتية .
11  عىل القائم بالتفتي 􀃥ش أن يلتزم واجب الحيطة والحذر أثناء التفتيش فلا يطلع
إلا على الأشياء والأماكن التي يحتمل أن يجد فيها بيانات أو برامج أو أشياء أو
أدلة لها علاقة بالجريمة المعلوماتية ، حيث إن قوانين الإجراءات الجنائية تحظر
الاطلاع على الأشياء والأماكن التي لا يكون لها علاقة بالجريمة محل التفتيش .
12 ضرورة اتخ 􀃥اذ تدابري حماية للمعلومات والبيان 􀃥ات في النظام المعلوماتي الذي
يتم تفتيشه لمنع الجاني من اختراقها وإتلافها .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
130
المراجع
أولاً: الكتب والبحوث العربية:
أحمد ، هلالي عبداللاه ، تفتيش نظم الحاسب الآلي وضمانات المتهم المعلوماتي ، دار النهضة
العربية ، القاهرة ، 2006 م .
إبراهيم ، خالد ممدوح ، فن التحقيق الجنائي في الجرائم الإلكترونية ، دار الفكر الجامعي،
الإسكندرية ، 2009 م .
البشرى ، محم 􀃥د الأمين ، التحقيق في الجرائم المس 􀃥تحدثة، جامعة ناي 􀃥ف العربية للعلوم
الأمنية ، الرياض ، 2004 م .
بك 􀃥ري، بكري يوس 􀃥ف ، التفتيش عن المعلومات في وس 􀃥ائل التقني 􀃥ة الحديثة، دار الفكر
الجامعي ، الإسكندرية ، 2011 م .
حجازي ، عبدالفتاح ، مبادئ الإجراءات الجنائية في جرائم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت ، دار
الكتب القانونية ، القاهرة ، 2007 م .
الحلبي ، خالد عياد ، إجراءات التحري والتحقيق في جرائم الحاسوب والإنترنت ، دار
الثقافة للنشر والتوزيع ، عمان ، 2011 م .
رس 􀃥تم ، هش 􀃥ام محمد ، الجرائم المعلوماتية، أصول التحقيق الجنائي الفني، مؤتمر القانون
والكمبيوتر والإنترنت ، جامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، 2000 م .
سرور ، أحم 􀃥د فتح 􀃥ي ، الوس 􀃥يط في قان 􀃥ون الإج 􀃥راءات الجنائي 􀃥ة ، دار النهض 􀃥ة العربية ،
القاهرة، 1980 م .
س 􀃥قف الحي 􀃥ط ، ع 􀃥ادل ع 􀃥زام ، جرائم ال 􀃥ذم والق 􀃥دح والتحقري المرتكبة عبر الوس 􀃥ائط
الإلكترونية ، دار الثقافة للنشر والتوزيع ، عمان ، 2011 م .
الطوالب 􀃥ة، علي حس 􀃥ن ، التفتي 􀃥ش الجنائي على نظم الحاس 􀃥وب والإنترن 􀃥ت، عالم الكتب
الحديثة ، إربد ، 2004 م .
عبدالس 􀃥تار، فوزي 􀃥ة ، شرح قان 􀃥ون الإج 􀃥راءات الجنائية ، دار النهضة العربي 􀃥ة، القاهرة ،
1986 م .
131 التفتيش عن الدليل في الجرائم المعلوماتية
الغافري ، حسين سعيد ، السياسة الجنائية في مواجهة جرائم الإنترنت، دارسة مقارنة ،
دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ، 2009 م .
فضل ، س 􀃥ليمان أحمد ، المواجهة التشريعية والأمنية للجرائم الناشئة عن استخدام شبكة
المعلومات الدولية ) الإنترنت ( ، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 2008 م .
الفي 􀃥ل ، عيل عدنان ، إج 􀃥راءات التحري وجم 􀃥ع الأدلة والتحقي 􀃥ق الابتدائي في الجريمة
المعلوماتية ، المكتب الجامعي الحديث ، عمان ، 2011 م .
مصطفى ، محمود محمد ، الإثبات في المواد الجنائية في القانون المقارن، التفتيش والضبط،
جامعة القاهرة ، القاهرة ، 1987 م .
هروال ، نبيلة هبة ، الجوانب الإجرائية لجرائم الإنترنت ، دار الفكر الجامعي ، الإسكندرية
2007 م .
ثانياً: المراجع الأجنبية :
Joseph , Gregory P (20120), “Internet and Email Evidence” , Practical
Lawyer, February.
Koerth,Theodore J. and Christopher E. Paetsch (2006), “How to Admit
E-mail and Web Pages Into Evidence”, Illinois Bar Journal ,
December.
Mauet ,Thomas A. and Warren D. Wolfson (2009), Aspen Publishers,
Inc. , A Wolters Kluwer Business.
Mohrenschlager, Manfred (1993), Computer Crime and Other Crimes
Against Information Technology in Germany, R.I.D.P.
Overly, Michael R. (2011) Best Practices For Seizing Electronic Evidence,
Expert Series.
ثالثاً: القوانين والأنظمة :
نظ 􀃥ام مكافحة الجرائم المعلوماتية الس 􀃥عودي ، الصادر بالمرس 􀃥وم الملك 􀃥ي رقم )م/ 17 (
وتاريخ 8/ 3/ 1428 ه .
المجلة العربية للدراسات الأمنية والتدريب  المجلد 29  العدد 58
132
نظ 􀃥ام الإج 􀃥راءات الجزائية الس 􀃥عودي ، الصادر بالمرس 􀃥وم الملكي رق 􀃥م )م/ 39 ( بتاريخ
1422 /7/28 ه .
قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري .
قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الاتحادي الإماراتي .
قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الألماني .
قانون الإثبات الكندي .
قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الكندي .
الدليل الأمريكي لتفتيش وضبط الحاسبات الآلية لعام 1994 م .
قانون مكافحة الجرائم المعلوماتية الهولندي .
رابعاً : الصحف العربية :
جريدة الاتحاد الإماراتية بتاريخ الاثنين 11 مايو 2009 م ، متوافر على
http://www.alittihad.ae.

*

----------

